# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  مسابقة أيــن الكـرة ؟..؟؟؟ (ة_ة)

## 7mammah

جـايـبـه لـكـم مسابقه من نوع غريب

مسابقه للشباب مو للبنات 

لكنها تبقى مسابقه 

شبل و LUCKY  امكن راح يحبوها

بس هي للكل طبعا ً

المسابقه تتطلب منك انو تحدد مكان الكرة



يلا لانطول  هادي أول  صـــوره 








*هااا* 

*أين الـكــرة ؟.؟.؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أحمــــــــــــــــــــــر
مسابقة حلوة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ابتســـام الســـهـــم  شكرا ً لك* 

*على أول تواجد في المسابقه* 

*على الثناء*

*وعلى التفاعل والتوصل للإجابة الصحيحه*


*إجابتك صحيحه  لك تقييمان ،  أول مشارك بالمسابقه*

*وتوصلت للجواب*

*الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه* 


*وهذه هي الصـوره وبها تبدو الكرة بوضوح*



*تحيآآآآتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكــــــــــــرا  :embarrest: 
بإنتظار الصورة القادمة  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وهادي هي الصوره التانيه* 

*يلا حاولوا تعرفوا   فينها الكوره*

----------


## nice X nice

اهلا  انين  انا شبه جديد هني  وباشاركم  
اتوقع انهي      الزرقاء       صج ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الكرة  الزرقاء*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*nice X nice*

*الوالد العزيز  أبوطارق  :.^_^:.*

*إجابتكما غير صحيحه للأسف الشديد* 

*حاولا مره أخرى وإن شاء الله ’توفقا*

*تـم ّ تـقـيـيـمـكـمـا على المحاوله*

*تصبحون على خير*

----------


## khozam

الكرة الحمراء ؟

يعطيك العافية اختيي على المسابقة 

تحياتي لك وبالتوفيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ان شاء الله يكون توقعي صحيح ومشاركة في الموضوع اول مره* 
*ومااخجل فيها..*
*اقول الكرة الخضراء* 
*يـارب*
*تحياتي لج انين..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

المبدعة انين
دائما تفاجئينا بافكارك الرائعة
والمسابقات الممتعة


اعتقد الكرة الزرقاء

----------


## ابو طارق

*خلص  نقول الحمراء * 


*لماذا الحمراء  لان عيون اللاعب الثاني  باتجاهها* 

*وعسى  خير * 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حمـــــــــــــراء :embarrest:

----------


## المتحير

حمراء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الــجــواب* 

*الــكـــرة الــحـــمـــراء*


*شذى ولؤلؤة نجفية مشاركة أولى جيده لكما*

*تستحقان عليها التقييم*

*قايله لكم مسابقه شباب* 




*الحبيب 44*

*الوالد أبو طارق تحليلك سليم* 

*ابتسام السهم*

*المتحير*

*إجاباتكم صحيحه*

*تـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم* 

*وهذه هي الـصـــوره* 


**


*تحيآآآتي لكم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بإنتظار الصورة القادمة  :embarrest: 
بإنتظار أعضاء أكثر ليشاركو معنا  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أيـــن  الـــكـــــرة ؟.؟؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أصفـــــــــــــــــــــــــر  :embarrest:  
أتمنى أن تكون إجابتي صحيحة  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*سيتم التصحيح خلال عشرين ساعه*  
*ودائما بإمكان أي مشارك تغيير الإجابة إذا لم يكن متأكدا ً من صحة إجابته* 
*يستطيع تغيير الإجابه ولكن يضعها في رد منفصل* 
*هذا ليس تلميحا ً لشيء ، فقد وجدت إجابة ولكن هذا لايعني أنها خاطئة ولايعني كذلك انها صحيحه* 
*قد تكون وقد لاتكون ... هذا فقط تنبيه*  
*ملاحظه : اعتبارا ً من هذه الصوره سيتم احتساب تقييمان لأول إجابه صائبه ولجميع الإجابات الصائبه بعدها يتم احتساب تقييم*  

*تحيــآآآآتـــي*

----------


## looovely

ســـلام ,,
                    بصراحة شاكة في الأجابة
                       في الخضراء والصفراء 
               نضرات أبو الشباب كأنه لصفراء<<
 أني باقوووووول الخضراء
                         ويا تصيب ياتخيب 
                                تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مرحباا ..

على قووولتج نوووونة مسااابقة شباااب بس مانخلي اللقااافة .
اتوووقع ان الكرة خلف اللون الاخضر ..!!!

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مشكووووورين على المشاركه* 

*ابتسام * 

*looovely*

*أميرة بإحساسي " حبيتك من بعد ماقرأت كلامك ِ أمس وسألت نفسي أنو أول مره أشوفها أميرة بإحساسي ، ليش ما عرفتها بالمنتدى من قبل "* 

*ويعطيكم ربي ألف عافيه وننتظر  محاولات من بقية الأعضـاء ياخذوا فرصتهم*

*تحـيـآآآآتــي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

سلام..

خلف اللون الاصفر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أهلين أسير الهوى* 

*يلا وانته المشارك الرابع * 

*وبإنتظار  مزيد من المحاولات * 

*تحياتي لك أسير*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

شكلها المسابقه حلوة 

اللوون الاصفر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مراااااحب  اخويا  ابن محمد وعلي* 


*المسابقه حلوه بوجودك ووجود الاعضاء*

*ويلا نبغى حماس * 

*===================*

*وأذكركم أنو اللي شاك بإجابتوه ممكن يغيرها بأي وقت قبل التصحيح*

*التصحيح  بعدين يعني بالعاده خلال عشرين ساعه من طرح السؤال*


*موفقين*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أبغير اجابتي وبقول انوو الاحمر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*براحتك اخويا ابن محمد وعلي*

*وحتى وانته غيرتها دحين  تقدر ترجع تغيرها كمان متى ما شكيت فيها*

*^_**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اخويا ابن محمد وعلي* 

*إذا كنت شاك مره يعني مره بإجابتك  فحاول مثلا تدقق كويس*

*يعني مثلا ً ركز على أعين اللاعبين وشوف فينها تناظر الأعين* 

*أعين اللاعبين بالغالب تنظر لمكان الكرة* 

*يلا ساعدتك  (*_^)*

*تحيآآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## khozam

انا باقول حمراء

يعطيك العافية اختي على المسابقة الحلوه

تحياتي

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

طيب أنا بغير دحين وبقول انو الخضراء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هههههه  ياكثر ماتغير   .... طيب خلاص  خليك على الخضراء*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حتى لو اني متأخر  اقول* 

*الخضراء *

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الكرة الخضراء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*إبـتـســـام الـســـهم*  
*أســـيــر الــهــوى*  
*الـحـــبــيــب 44*  
*شاكرة لكم مشاركتكم والإجابة للأسف غير صحيحه*  
*أتمنى مشاركتكم في الصور القادمه أعزائي* 
*=========================* 
*looovely*
*أميرة بإحساسي* 
*ابن محمد وعلي* 
*الوالد أبوطارق*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية*  
*إجابة موفقة وصحيحه*  
*نعم هي الـــكـــرة الــخـــضـــراء ، وهذ هي الصــوره*  

 


تـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم لأصـحـاب الإجـابـة الـصـحـيـحـة 
××××××××××××××× 
يتبقى تقييم ابن محمد وعلي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تـم ّ التقييم ابن محمد وعلي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

افففففففف وش ذا الحظ مافي مسابقة فالح فيها انا هههههه

يسلموا ع المسابقات الحلوة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مراحب أسير*

*مافاتك كثير لأن اللي بقى هو الكثير*

*وموفق  يارب*

----------


## المتحير

وين الصورة؟

^^^^^^^^

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*جــاري  وضـــع الـصـــوره الآن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

----------


## المتحير

الصفراء

----------


## Hussain.T

الزرقاء

----------


## إبتسام السهم

:embarrest: خضـــــــــــراء  :embarrest: 

<< الأخ غير الكلـــــ :toung:  :bigsmile: 
<<الظاهر فيه أكثر من كورة  :bigsmile:  :toung: 


 :embarrest:

----------


## Hussain.T

> خضـــــــــــراء 
> 
> << الأخ غير الكلـــــ
> <<الظاهر فيه أكثر من كورة



هههه

عجبتني هذي أكثر من كورة

يلا بنشوف التصحيح بعدين

تحياتي

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

الحمراء

----------


## إبتسام السهم

المتحير صفراء  :wink: 
شبل الطفوف زرقاء  :wink: 
إبتسام السهم خضراء  :wink:  :shiny: 
إبن علي ومحمد حمراء  :wink: 



 :laugh:  لا تعلـــــيــــــق   :laugh: 


 :huuh:

----------


## المتحير

لا زرقاء غيرت

----------


## Hussain.T

عندي شكـ

بس ما بغير اجابتي

----------


## looovely

ســـلام ,,
           والله محتارة شاكة في                                        ثنتين,,أذكريوم شاهدةالمبارة كانت   
  الكورة في موقع الحمراء أو الزرقاء>>بلا خراط وقولي الي عندش
                               اني باقول الحمراء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ماشاء الله تباين واضح في الإجابات*

----------


## اسير الهوى

انا اقول الزرقاااااء

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وانا اقول الحمراء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طيب دحين نصححللكم وراح تشوفوها*

*عشر دقايق  وأحطللكم الصوره الحقيقية*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إبتسام السهم* 

*ابن محمد وعلي* 

*looovely* 

*نوارة الدنيا* 

*الله يعطيكم العافيه على المشاركه* 

*والإجابة للأسف الشديد غير صحيحه*


*شبل الطفوف* 

*المتحير * 

*أسير الهوى*

*الإجابه صحيحه*

*سيتم التقييم*


*نعم هي الــكـــرة  الـــزرقــــاء*

*والــصــوره  الأصــلــيــة  تــرونــهـــا*




*شاكرة للجميع مشاركتهم الحلوه*

*أراكم مع صــوره جديده*

----------


## اسير الهوى

ههههه اخيرا جاوبة صح في لعبة
ايه الحين بتشجع وباكمل المسابقات
طبعا كنت باقول الخضرا بس وشو اللي خلاني اغير رائيي واقول الزرقاء ههه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حمدا ً لله أن عادت لك روح التفاؤل اسير*

*ولاعدمنا تواجدك في ماتبقى من المسابقه*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## looovely

ســـلام,,شكيت في الزرقاء
             بس ابليس ملعووووووووون,,يالله ننتظر الصورة                           الجديدة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ههههه لووفلي  ،،، يلا خيرها بغيرها والمرات الجايه تتوفقي يارب*

*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار الصورة

----------


## Hussain.T

شفتوا كيف حدسي صحيح

هالمرة صيروا زي اسير وقلدوني ههههههه

تحياتي

----------


## اسير الهوى

احم احم..

انا اصلا اللي مغششك اعترف بس..

----------


## المتحير

ههههه انا الذكي يلا انا حسي صحيح يلا انت وهو بعيد  ههههه

----------


## المتحير

وين الصورة؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اشبهم الشباب بيتضاربوا  هاههاه*

*طيب نحطللكم صوره جديده عشان خلاص ما تتقاتلوا* 

*وتركزوا في الصوره* 

*ويلا طلعولي الكوره فينها*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أحمــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## اسير الهوى

سلاااااااااام

صباح الخير

اممممم انا اتوقع انها الكرة الحمراء

----------


## looovely

أني اشوف أبو الشباب يقز في الحمراء

----------


## اللامع

مسابقة رااائعة جداً 

عجبتني واجد قلت باشارك 

وأتوقع الحمراء والله العالم

تحياتي/اللامع

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*كأنها الحمراااا<< وانتين ويش لقفش تردي بدون استئذان*

----------


## عنيده

*اتوقع الحمراا .. 



ان شاء الله عاد صح ..*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

الحمراء

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انا اشوف انها الحمرا 
لكني بخالف الجماعة وبقول 
امممممممم الزرقاء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا عاااااد زعلتوني الصراحه * 

*ابتسام السهم* 

*اسير الهوى* 

*looovely* 

*اللامع* 

*أيلول   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*عنيدة* 

*ابن محمد وعلي*


*كلكم اتفقتوا على الكرة الحـمـراء*


*إجابة واحده فقط أصابت المكان الصحيح للكرة* 

*وباقي الإجابات كلها أخطأت مكان الكره* 

*نوارة أتت منذ قليل فقط لتصيب مكان الكرة*

*نعم هي الكرة الزرقاء  وسأضع لكم الصوره الأصليه بعد لحظات لتروها*

*برافو نواره العزيزة  .. تم ّ تقييمك ِ*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أنظروا هذا هو الحل* 


**


*والآن أنظــروا * 


**


*تـحـيــآآآآآتــي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

افااااااااااا ههههههه

بس عيونهم اثنينهم على الحمرااء...

خيرها بغيرها

----------


## looovely

لا تشرهو عليي كل شي معطل الحدس والمخ
                 والطاقة,,everything 
           بس الشره مو عليي على اللاعب الأحول الي يقز غلط
                   لكن ماني مبتابعه حولهم مرة ثانية
                 خخخخخخخخ>>تبرررررررررير
               مبروووووووووك نوارة تستاهلي الفوز

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ولاتزعلون  هادي صوره جديده لعيونكم*

*يلا عاد لاتزعلوني  هاتولي مكان الكوره الصحيح* 

*فكروا* 


**

*زرقاء ؟*

*صفراء ؟*

*حمراء ؟*

*خضراء ؟*



*؟   ؟   ؟   ؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

انون  


يعطيك العافيه  

على الافكار الحلوا 


الكرة   ..   الزرقاء

----------


## إبتسام السهم

خضراء
<<الأخـــ مفهي حده

----------


## عنيده

*الصفرااا اتوقع ..* 


*عاد ان شاء الله هالمره صح ..* 


*يسلموو*

----------


## اسير الهوى

كأنهم يبحلقو بالصفراء بس صايرة عيونهم مو واضحة

----------


## المتحير

الصفراااااااااء

----------


## ابو طارق

*الصفراء* 

*هذا استنتاجي*

----------


## looovely

الـــزرقاء
     مع إني شاكة في الصفراء 
 بنتظر الأجابة

----------


## المتحير

الصفراء لان عيون الاعب الثاني على الصفراء وليس على الزرقاء هذا استنتاجي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الكرة تحت الدائرة الصفراااء

----------


## Hussain.T

الحمراء

تحياتي

----------


## اللامع

أتوقع أنها الحمراء 
والله يستر
تحياتي/اللامع

----------


## المتحير

انين تعالي هنيه

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الصفراء

----------


## المتحير

انين وينك؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*موجوده أخي المتحير*

*لكن سأصحح هذه المسابقه بالغد إن شاء الله*

* لأنو عندي كمان مسابقة الحروف بالليل*

*وسأترك لكم التدقيق أكثر في إجاباتكم*

*واللي يبغى يغير اجابتوه مسموح طبعا قبل التصحيح*

*دمتم  سـآآآلـمـيـن*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*يمكن تكون الحمرا*

*لانو عواين اللاعبين مو شرط تكون عالكورة <<< زي الصورة اللي قبل*

*تحياتي*

----------


## $(مسرعه بشويش)$

اتوقه انها تكون الزرقاء
اذا ماخاب ظني

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*سويت ماجك* 
*هلا فيك سويت منوره يالغاليه أسعدتني مشاركتك ولو انها لم تصب مكان الكرة* 
*مشكوره على التواجد عزيزتي* 
*ابتسام السهم بعتذر منك الجواب غير صحيح* 
*looovely متأسفة وحزينه أنك ِ ماتوصلتي لمكان الكره وكان الأفضل تتبعي شكك* 
*شبل للأسف أيضا ً جواب غير صحيح زعلت منك* 
*اللامع كنت بتمنى أنك تجيبها صح خصوصا ً أنك متحمس* 
*لكن ما ضبطت معاك هادي المره* 
*أيلول وعليكم السلام ورحمة اله وبركاته*  
*وللأسف أيلول مو صح ماضبطت معاكي*  
*$(مسرعه بشويش)$*  
*مشاركه أولى لك ِ وكنت أتمنى توفقي لكن كمانه مو صح الجواب*
*==================*
*طيب مين جابها صح ؟.؟.؟* 
*أختي عنيده* 
*أسير الهوى* 
*المتحير*  
*الوالد أبو طارق* 
*عزيزتي أميرة بإحساسي* 
*و لؤلؤة نجفيه* 
*أتفقوا على الكرة الـصـفـراء* 
*والجواب صـــح* 
*هي الكرة الصفـراء* 

*واللي توفقوا مبروكـ لهم وياللي ماتوفقوا هالمره يتوفقوا يارب مرات جايه* 
*والصورة الأصلية بالأسفل* 
** 

*===========* 
*تــم ّ تقييم كل من عنيده وأسير الهوى* 
*تبقى لي تقييم كل من* 

*الوالد أبو طارق* 
*أميرة بإحساسي* 
*و لؤلؤة نجفية* 
*==========* 
*تـحـيـاتـي لـلـجـمـيــع*

----------


## looovely

لا تـــــــعـلـيـق
لا تـــــــعـلـيـق :mad:  
لاااااا يبغى اليي أشاهد مباريات كان تصير عندي ثقافه
كـــــرويــــة!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ماصدق لهدرجة حــظــي مقــرود  :no: 
تحطمت :sad2:  
مشكوره أنونه بس المرة الجايه غششيني :wink:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ههههههههاي  لووفلي* 

*والله ضحكتيني اضحك الله سنك ِ ،،، اما ثقافة كرويه !!!!*

*ماتحتاجي يا لووفلي احد يغششك ِ أنتي ماشاء الله ملاحظه عليكي الذكاء  الحاد*

*وكمان السرعه وخذيها مني راح يكون لك مستقبل رائع هنا* 

*بس لو تتركي التسرع - وما أقول السرعه لأنها شيء مطلوب - لكن أقول التسرع*

*ربي يسعدك ِ لووفلي تستاهلي كل خير*

*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## اسير الهوى

هع هع

والله صاير عدل واعرف اجاوب ههههه

مبروك عليي هههه

تسلمي خيتنا انين

تانكيووووو

----------


## 7mammah

> هع هع
> 
> والله صاير عدل واعرف اجاوب ههههه 
> مبروك عليي هههه 
> تسلمي خيتنا انين 
> 
> تانكيووووو



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يسلـّـمـك ربي ويعافيك أخويا أسير* 

*ايووه من حقك تفرح  وإن شاء الله دوم هالفرحه* 

*ودوم هادا الإبداع في المرات الجايه*

*تحياتي اسير*

----------


## عنيده

عاد انا بالصراحه بمساعده اخوي فزت .. 


يعني الشكر الى اخوي .. ههههههههه .. 



يعطج العافيه انين ..

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار الصورة

----------


## اللامع

خسارة  :sad2: 

بس بعدني ما أفقد الأمل :amuse: 
بانتظار الصورة بكل حماسة 
 بس ان شاء الله أكون متواجد
تحياتي/اللامع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تم ّ تقييم الوالد أبو طارقـ ، أميرة بإحساسي ولؤلؤة نجفية*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

*=============*

*أختي عنيده .. اهاا  يعني أخوك ِ خبرك ِ  ههههههههه* 

*طيب اهو اللي يستاهل التقييم*

*======================*

*اخواني  المتحير ، اللامع* 

*أتمنى يحالفكم الحظ المرات القادمه* 

*وجاري وضع صــوره جـــديــده الــيــوم* 

*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
**
*أشبكم المره السابقه كثير منكم ماقدروا يتوصلوا لمكان الكرة؟* 
*امكن صعبه كانت ؟*  
*كتيرة الاحتمالات يعني ؟* 
*طيب ابسهلها عليكم المره هادي أحطللكم فقط ثلاث أحتمالات* 
*يعني ثلاثة كور بثلاثة ألوان مختلفه*  
*وإن شاء الله ما راح ماتلاقوا صعوبه فيها*  
*وراح تتوصلوا لمكان الكرة هادي المره*  

*الـصــوره بالأســـفـــل* 

 
 


*هاااا !* 
*يلا ! قولولي ... أين الـكـــرة ؟.؟.؟؟*  

*بـإنـتـظـااار مـحـاولاتـكـم*

----------


## looovely

ســــلام,,
     هالمرة باقووووووول الحمراء,, 
      وخل تطلع مو هي بعد :mesb: 
      تحيااااااااااتي,,looovely

----------


## اسير الهوى

مبين انها *الحمراء* اشوفه شوي وياكلها بعيونه هههه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أحمــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

يا البيضا يا الحمرا

بس يمكن الحمرا<< كانها جاوبت

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نادِ عليًا

السلام عليكم

الحمراء

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

الحمرا

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحمراء* 

*  بدون اي  تردد* 

*واثق النظرة*

----------


## TEKKEN

*السلام عليكم*  
* الحمراء*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*looovely وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*اسير الهوى*  
*ابتسام السهم*  
*أيلول وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*أمير الذوق وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*ابن محمد وعلي* 
*الوالد أبو طارق* 
*TEKKEN وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*إجابات صحيحه*  
*نعم هي الكرة الحمراء* 
** 

**


*تبقى لي تقييم* 

*أيلول* 

*ابتسام السهم* 

*أسير الهوى*

*looovely*

*سيتم ّ تقييمكم لاحقا ً إن شاء الله*

*دمتم في حفظ الله*

----------


## looovely

يييييييييييييييييييس,,>>أخوها غششها,, 
           حتى هو ينتظر الأجابه  خخخخخخخخ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تم التقييم أنين على المجهود

----------


## اسير الهوى

كنت ابغي اغير اجابتي الى البيضة لاني كنت مشكك منها ههه

بس زين ماتهورت وغيرتها ههه

مبروك عليي الفوز ههه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الحمدلله انو كلكم ماشاء الله جاوبتوا وجبتوها صح هادي المرّه* 
*وكنتوا واثقين من اجاباتكم* 
*يارب دايما الكل يجيبها صح*

*اسير احسللك ماغيرت رايك اهاههاه* 
*تحياتي ،،، محبتكم أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وهادي صوره جديده لعيونكم  في الرد الآتي أحطللكم هي*

*بعد قليل*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*بعتذر أتأخرت مو مني من موقع الرفع*  
*المهم أنا طفشت من حكاية الألوان أحمر وأسود وأخضر*  

*طيب فكرت لكم بطريقه غير* 
*أنخليها أرقام طيب*  
*شوفوا انا مابحب الغش ابدا ابدا*  
*بس ابقولكم .. انا ابغششكم طيب*  
*الكوره..  بمكان ماتتوقعوه*  
*يعني بليز لاتزعلوني منكم وتجاوبوا خطأ لاتستعجلوا فكروا طيب* 
*وبعدين جاوبوا* 
*يلا هادي هي الصوره* 
*&* 
*&* 
*&* 
*&* 
*&* 
*&*
 

*هااا ! عرفتوها فينها ؟*  
*إسمعوا كلامي اللي قلتللكم هو بالبدايه*

----------


## TEKKEN

*السلام عليكم*  
*بي(b )* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا  اتوقع  مكانها  هو* 


*في الرقم ((a))*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*اني شاكة يا a اوd*

*بس أتوقع انها a*

*تحياتي*

----------


## المتحير

B

----------


## عنيده

*اني شاكه في c او B بس بختار c ...*

----------


## $(مسرعه بشويش)$

هالمرة اتوقع انها تكون
(b)
ان شاء تكون صح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شاكـــ أنها  c
ما باغير حتى لو خطأ 

يمكنــــــــــ

----------


## نادِ عليًا

السلام عليكم

أتوقع    .b.

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أنا باقول d أدري غير الكل بس هذه الا اتوقعته

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم 
ياربي احترت 
لكنc
إن شاء الله صح


تحياتي/اللامع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* يالله صباح الله خير  أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله*

*نصلحللكم يا أخوتي وأخواني*


*ناظرت بأجوبتكم* 

*و * 


*....*


*والنتيجة مفزعة أعزائي*


*فقط عــضو واحد توصل لمكان الكره*

*  سأخبركم من هو  بعد قليل*

----------


## المتحير

غيرت قبل التصحيح d توني مشاهد المباراة من النت

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*النتيجة*  
*==========* 
*TEKKEN وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*للأسف لم تصب مكان الكرة هذه المره*  
*الوالد أبو طارق للأسف لم تتوصل لمكان الكرة هذه المرة* 
*أيلول و عليك ِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*ليتك ِ إتبعتي الإحتمال الثاني* 
*المتحير إجابتك غيير صحيحة* 
*عنيده للأسف كمان غير صحيح الجواب شكلك ِ ما إستعنتي هادي المره بأخوكي* 
*$( مسرعة بشويش )$ كمان خطأ للأسف الشديد* 
*ابتسام السهم معرف ليش مو مبدع في هادي المسابقه*  
*أمير الذوق وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*للأسف أخويا أمير كمان جواب غير صحيح* 
*الــلامع وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*تمنيتك جاوبت صح بس للأسف الجواب غير صحيح* 
*مدري ليش ماجبيتوها صح*  
*امكن كانت صعبه ؟..؟؟* 

*طيب في واحد بس هو اللي جابها*  
*واحد خالف الجميع وطلع هو الصح* 
*ابن محمد وعلي* 
*والتقييم يذهب لابن محمد وعلي* 
*وأتمنى حظ أوفر للجميع المرات القادمه وياكثر المرات القادمه*  
*فمن فاته مره لن تفوته مرات ومرات ومرات* 
*تحيآآآتي*  
*=============* 
*أسير الهوى*  
 
*looovely*  
*تم تقييمكم لإجابة سؤال الكرة السابق*

*يتبقى لي تقييم*

*ابتسام السهم* 
*أيلول* 
*وإن شاء الله نضع كرة جديدة اليوم* 
*محبتكم أنين*

----------


## المتحير

تسلمي اختي انين مو حظي هامره اخذ صح ان شاء الله في المرة القادمة

----------


## 7mammah

> تسلمي اختي انين مو حظي هامره اخذ صح ان شاء الله في المرة القادمة



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يارب إن شاء الله تصيب معك المرات القادمه* 

*وأنا نسيت أحطللكم الصور التوضيحية لمكان الكرة*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

توقعتها d لأنكـــ قلتي لينا أن مكانها ما بتتوقعوه حطيت dبعدين غيرت إلى c 









> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *شوفوا انا مابحب الغش ابدا ابدا*  
> ...

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* تـم ّ تـقـيـيـم ابتسام السهم و أيلول* 

*تحيآآآتي*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

نجحت هي هي  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  >>>> الاخ أول مرة افوز

أشكرش أنين على المسابقه الحلوه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إن شاء الله  دووووم يارب انته والكل تفوزوا* 

*و الصراحه انو اجابتك كانت هي الوحيده المختلفه لكن الصحيحه*

* مبروك ابن محمد وعلي*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

شكرا خيتي  أنين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أبحطللكم بعد شويا كوره جديده مخفيه* 

*وأنتوا تعالوا بعدين وناظروا كويس*

*وحاولوا هادي المره كلكم تجيبوها صح*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

في الانتظار

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طيب أنا أحترت ألوان أحمر أصفر أخضر أزرق ومابتحبوها*

*وقلنا نغير إلى حروفـ وأرقام وبدينا بالحروفـ طلعت أسوأ من الألوان*

*طيب أنا ايش اسوي* 

*ممم فكرت أنو أغير الحروف إلى أرقام*

*ويلا إن شاء الله تكون سهله ونخليها ثلاثة اختيارات* 

*والصوره بالأسفل*

*وطبعا أنتوا عارفين ايش هو المطلوب* 

*أين الـكـرة ؟  ؟؟*

**


 

*يارب يوفقكم وكلكم تجيبوها صح هادي المره*

*بليز بليز هاتوها صح*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

رقم 2

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صح ونسيت أقوللكم كمان انو اللي يبغى يغير رأيو  يقدر بأي وقت يغير* 

*ويكتب في رد ّ آخر منفصل إجابته الأخرى  ،، وأتذكروا شيء مهم* 

*وهو أنو انا دائما ً راح أقبل بالإجابة الأخيرة* 

*للمتسابق اللي يغير اجابته اكثر من مره*

*موفقين يارب*

----------


## looovely

أبو الشباب يقز في رقم 2
             إن شاء الله يطلع صح

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

وين الاعضاء ؟؟؟

----------


## اسير الهوى

انا بختار رقم 3 وان شاء الله صح

----------


## شوق المحبة

بــ غ ــامر وبقول رقم ( 1 ) ^_^ ..

----------


## Hussain.T

نظراته في 2

بس حركة رجوله 3

=============
على بركة الله 

بختار 3

----------


## إبتسام السهم

3

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

3

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*رائع ! هناك تفاعل رائع !* 
*وسأصحح هذه المسابقة غدا ً صباحا ً* 
*سأترك المجالـ للمزيد من الأعضاء ولمحاولاتهم*  
*أفتقد معلمتي عفاف :.^_^:. من يدري لو كانت هناك ربما شاركت معنا* 
*النتيجة غدا ً صباحا ً* 
*تسلموووولي*

----------


## ابو طارق

(3)

*هيك  شايف  انا* 

*والحقيقة عند التصحيح*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلملي يديك والدي العزيز*

*وبإنتظاار البقية* 

*وموفق والدي*

----------


## ali7

2
انشالله صح

----------


## TEKKEN

*3*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

محتارة بين 2 و 3
بس اختار 3

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أبغير وبختار 3

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم

انا صار ليي كم يوم مادخلت وشفت ما شاء الله المشاركات زادت

انشاالله نشوف المزيد من التفاعل والمشاركات

انا اختار رقم 3

تحياتي لكم ولكي اختي انين

على المسابقة 

والى الامام

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

يا 1 يا 3

شو رايك تختاري لي انت خية انين<<<  ابي تكون صح

اللي حولي يقولون 3 

بس عقلي يقول 1

اصدق مين؟؟؟

الجواب 1<<< غششيني قبل التصحيح

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم 
هذي المره  إن شاء الله صح :rolleyes:  
2


تحياتي/اللامع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*تعددت الإجابات وأختلفت ومكان الكرة واحد اهاهههاه* 
*طيب نشوف مين جابها صح* 
*لا لا أول نشوف مين اللي ما حالفهم الحظ عشان يعني احب أنتهي بالأخبار السارة* 
*looovely* 
*شوق المحبة*  
*علي 7*  
*أيلول وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*الـلامـع وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*ماحالفكم الحظ وما زبطت معكم هالمره .. لكن الجايات كتر وفيكم اتعوضوا* 
*==========* 
*طيب مين جابوها صح .. البقية طبعا ً وهم*  
*ابن محمد وعلي هذا المتسابق اللي بالمره اللي قبلها خالف الجميع وفاز ، بالأمس أخطأ في أول إختيار له لكن رجع عدل إلى الإختيار الصحيح* 
*اسير الهوى جابها من أول مره صح وكان واضح واثق من حالو* 
*شبل الطفوف هذا الفتى توكل على الله وماخيبه ربنا وجابها صح برافو شبل* 
*ابتسهام السهم هذه المره الحظ عكس مساروه معك إلى الأفضل وأنتهيت إلى التوفيق بالاجابه الصح* 
*أميرة بإحساسي بلاحظها تحب تشارك في هادي المسابقه وبلاحظها بالغالب تصيب مكان الكرة وهادي المره كمان اصابت* 
*الوالد محمود سعد حسيتو واثق من اجابتو وهي صحيحه ودايما والدي يفكر بمنطق قبل لا يجاوب* 
*TEKKEN هذه المره أصبت مكان الكرة وإن شاء الله كل مره*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية برافو لؤلؤة .. ولؤلؤة أحسها في هادي المسابقه من الصعب تخطيء مكان الكرة* 
*الحبيب 44 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركته مرحبا بعودتك ويارب دوم التواصل وجوابك صح* 
*تـم ّ تـقـيـيـمكــم* 
*=========*
*========*
*=======*
*=====*
*===*
*==*
*=* 
*تـحـيـآآآتـي* 
*أختكم أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طبعا في السؤال السابق كان الجواب الصح * 

*هي الكرة رقم (( 3 ))*

*والصور توضح هذا الشيء*


**


**

----------


## Hussain.T

:clap: الحمد لله :clap: 

 :wavetowel2: اجابتي صح :wavetowel2: 

يسلمو انين ع المجهود الحلو

تحياتي

----------


## looovely

_  ســــــلام,,_
_ هذا بعد قلنا خير الامور اوسطها,,طلع أخسرها_
_    يالله مبروك للفايزين,,انين سوي لينا مسابقة عن المكياج:-)_
_      عشان نفور حنا بعد,,من اختصاصنا خخخخخخ,,_
_                          تحياتي لكم,,_
_   looovely_

----------


## 7mammah

> الحمد لله
> 
> اجابتي صح 
> يسلمو انين ع المجهود الحلو 
> 
> تحياتي



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحمدلله  ،  يحقللك تفرح*

*وإن شاء الله دائما ً توفق في إكتشاف مكان الكرة الصحيح*

*يعني لاتزعلوني منكم طيب*

*فرحت انا كثير*

*تحيآآآتي*

----------


## 7mammah

> _ســــــلام,,_
> 
> _هذا بعد قلنا خير الامور اوسطها,,طلع أخسرها_
> _يالله مبروك للفايزين,,انين سوي لينا مسابقة عن المكياج:-)_
> _عشان نفور حنا بعد,,من اختصاصنا خخخخخخ,,_
> _تحياتي لكم,,_
> 
> _looovely_





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه looovely المجتهدة* 

*ههههههههههاي طيب كأنك ِ بتقرأي أفكاري*

*أنا والله ببالي من فترة أنو أحطللكم مسابقات خاصه بالبنات بس* 

*لكن نخلي المسابقات الحالية تاخد وقتها الأول* 

*وبعدين راح أسوي مسابقات البنات*

*ووقتها راح تضحكي ويضحكن كل البنات على الاولاد* 

*ومن يضحك أخيرا ً يضحك كثيرا ً*

*الأولاد بليز لاتزعلوا مني * 

*تحياتي ليكي  looovely  النجمه القادمه*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

اجابتي صحيحة اذا
الحمد لله رب العالمين
شكرا خيتي أنين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
* معنا الآن  كوره جديده*  
*وهادي المره راح نرجع للألوان*  

*وبليز هالمره قولولي انو كلكم راح تجيبوها صح* 
*وانو ماراح أقول لأحد منكم مو صح*  
*طيب الـصــوره بالأسـفـل*  
*وأنتوا فكروا فكروا فكروا*  
 
*قبل لا تجاوبوا*  

*طيب طيب خلاصـ هادي هي الصـوره* 

 

 
*7* 

*7* 

*7* 

*7* 

*7* 

*7* 

*7* 

*7* 

*7* 

*7* 

*7* 

*7*
** 
*هااا ! تحت اي لـون مـخـتـفـيـه كـورتـنـا ؟ ؟؟* 
*بإنتظاااااااااار محاولاتكم*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أتوقع الزرقاء

----------


## Hussain.T

صوره تحير بفكر وبجاوب

=========
انطلاقة اللاعب تعني الوردية
بس حركة رجول اللاعب الثاني احتمال غيرت مسار الكرة الى الزرقاء
----------------------------
اتوقع الزرقاء

----------


## looovely

_ســــــلام,,_ 
_        يوووووووو أنونه صعبه الصور مافي ولا لاعب يناظر_
_       الي نايم والي يحفر مو عطنا وجهوالي ناقز كأنه كابتن ماجد_
_          يعني شاكه شوي,,بس أتوقع الورديه>>إذا ماغيرت_ 
_ أجابتها بعدين,,تحياتي_

----------


## عنيده

*هذي المره تحيرت بيت الزرقاء و الورديه ..* 


*بس بختار الزرقاء و اذا فيه تغير بغير ان شاء الله ..* 


*ومره وحده ( متباركه بالمولد )* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## روح الرومنسية

الزرقااااااء

----------


## شوق المحبة

امممم ,, أتوقع الزرقاء ...

----------


## ابو طارق

*اتوقع  الوردية* 

*وان شاء الله   صح*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

واني بعد اتوووقع انها 
الووورديــــة .

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

شاكة بالزرقاء والوردية
بس راح اختار الزرقاء

----------


## TEKKEN

*اهلين* 

*الزرقاء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اما اني محتارة بين الصفرا والوردية

بس كانها الوردية

ويا الله تطلع هي<<< فشيلتي فشيلة مع تككن اخوي الصغير ويسخر علي علني

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الكروي

الحمراء :embarrest:

----------


## اسير الهوى

امممممم

الزرقاء الي فيها فيها

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ماشاء الله مشاركات كتيره الله يعطيكم العافيه* 

*وبعتذرللكم على التأخير في التصحيح* 

*جاري التصحيح*

----------


## ابن الكرار

أنا عضو جديد 

وأظن ان الكرة مكانها الوردية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ثلاثة عشر من الأعضاء شاركوا*  
*خمسة منهم لم يصيوا مكان الكرة*  
*أما الثمانية الباقين فأصابوا مكانها* 
*فمن اصاب ومن أخفق في إصابة مكان الكرة ؟* 
*قبل كل شيء ابقوللكم انو راح يتم تقييم الجميع*  
*جميع من شارك ،، بمناسبة المولد الشريف* 
*looovely وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*لووفلي هي أول من بدأت مسلسل الإجابات الخاطئه أمس* 
*اختارت الكرة الورديه ،، لاتملك لووفلي حظا ً جيدا ً في هذه المسابقه* 
*الوالد أبو طارق صاحب ثاني إجابة غير صحيحه وكأني بعرف ليش اختار الوردية* 
*أميرة بإحساسي تخسر نادرا ً وهذه احدى المرات النادره التي تخسر فيها أميره* 
*أيلول وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*المشكله يا ايلول أن كلا الإحتمالين اللي فكرتي بهما خاطئين* 
*المتحري لأول مره يشاركنا وبدايه غير موفقه لكن سيتم التقييم* 
*========* 
*اللي اجابوا إجابه صحيحه* 
*ابن محمد وعلي ألقى بإجابه سريعه ولم يغيرها وكانه واثق وصح*  
*شبل تفكير وتحليل صحيح ليتكم انتبهتوا له* 
*روح الرومنسية*  
*عنيده متباركه عزيزتي بالمولد وإجابتج صح* 
*شوق المحبة*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية*  
*TEKKEN*  
*اسير الهوى*  
*جميعهم أجابوا إجابة صحيحه* 

*والـصـور توضح أي الكرات كانت كرتنا المطلوبه* 
 

 

*إذن فـهـي*  
*الــكـــرة الــزرقــــــاء*  

*سيتم تقييم الجميع*  
*ومتبااااااركين بالمولد*  
 
*محبتكم أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

> أنا عضو جديد 
> 
> وأظن ان الكرة مكانها الوردية



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اهلا ً وسهلا ً*

*أهلا ً بك ابن الكرار*

*رايت إجابتك الآن بعد أن صححت*

*لكن تم تقييمك * 

*والإجابه غير صحيحه طبعا*

*وأتمنى  رؤية مشاركاتك في المرات الجايه*

*موفق*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

شكرا أنين

----------


## 7mammah

> شكرا أنين



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*العفو اخويا ابن محمد وعلي* 

* وبتمنى لك دوام إصابة مكان الكرة الصحيح*

----------


## ابن الكرار

أختي أنين انتي متى اتحطي الصورة علشان أجاوب

----------


## 7mammah

> أختي أنين انتي متى اتحطي الصورة علشان أجاوب



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مرحبا ً أخي ابن الكرار*

*بالعاده أضع الصوره يوميا ً مابين اوقات الصباح والظهر* 

*يعني تقريبا ً مثل هذا الوقت الآن*

*وأنا الآن على وشك وضع صوره جديده*

*أمنياتي لك  بالتوفيق*

----------


## ابن الكرار

في انتظار الصورة أختي أنين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

**

*نرجع للحروفــ*

**

*صوره جديده وكره مختفية جديده* 

*إن شاء الله كلكم هادي المره تجيبوها صح*





  أكيد أكيد عرفتوا  مكانها  صح ؟  ؟؟

----------


## ابن الكرار

b أنا أقول

ان شاااااء الله صح أختي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بس حبيت أقول كتذكير للي مستجد معنا في المسابقه* 

*انو  التصحيح للإجابات يتم غـدا ً صـبـاحـا ً يعني في فترة كافية للتفكير*

*ومافي داعي لـلـتـسـرع بالإجابة*

*وكذلك في وقت كافي للمشاركه ...* 

*بإمكان أي عضو يأتي ما بين وقت وضع السؤال*

* الى الغد صباحا ً ويجيب على السؤال فالوقت كافي*

*كذلك بإمكان اي عضو تغيير إجابته* 

*ولكن يضع إجابته الأخرى في رد ّ جديد منفصل*

*وأنا دائما سآخذ بالإجابة الأخيرة للعضو اللي يقوم بتغيير إجابته*

*موفقين جميعا ً*

----------


## looovely

ســـلام,,
         راح أقولc وإذا طلعت خطأ راح تكون آخر   
             مشاركة,,مع إن المسابقة حلوه :-(

----------


## شوق المحبة

متباررركه أنووونه ..


أتوقع إنها b ..

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أنا أقول a

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

سلااااااااااااام.. 
يؤيؤ خسرت ...
الصرااحة كنت ناوية ارجع اصحح اجابتي البارحة
بس مالقيت فرصة .. اي خيرها بغيرها ..
امممممم .. اقووول انها تحت الــــ c
وان شاء الله تكووون صحيحة
متبااااركين بالمولد .

----------


## إبتسام السهم

b<<

----------


## اسير الهوى

انا بعد تركيز اقول d

لانه مو معقوله بيحط للكورة بطنه اكيد رجله يعني ؟؟؟!!!

يالله هذي توقعاتي..

----------


## TEKKEN

*b*

----------


## عنيده

*اتوقع ..* 


*b ..*

----------


## Hussain.T

ما قدرت اتصور هالشوته

عجبتني حركته<<يلا عاد طلع عن طور المسابقة

اتوقع انها

d

تحياتي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ماما تقول d

----------


## المتحير

d

----------


## ابو طارق

*اتصور * 

*( b )*

----------


## looovely

_ســـــــــــــــــــــــــلام,,_
_شكلي بادور على لكور كلهم خخخخخخخ_
_أخويي يقول a او b وأني بختار الخيار الثاني b_ 
_ويا صابت ياخابت,,ومتباركين بالمولد جميعاً_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

متباركين بالمولد  وترى كان في خسوف صليتوا

المهم

كأني قشلت فشلا ذريعا

مرتين ورا بعض رونغ انسر

ويا رب ما تطلع الثالثة ثابته

غلطت مرتين لانو اطالع وين عواينهم رايحة واروح العكس

هالمرة عيونهم يا a او b
توكلنا على الله ونقول b 

وعن الفشيلة 

ان شاء الله صح

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كما قبل الأمس  لدينا بالأمس ثــ13ــلاثــ13ــة عــشــ13ــر إجابة  + تغيير لإجابة*

*والنتيجة خلال لحظات أعزائي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وأيضا ً كما قبل الأمس  بالأمس looovely تفتتح مسلسل الإجابات*

*فرحت لما رأيت إجابتها الأولى لانها كانت صحيحه*

*وزعلت عندما فوجئت أنها غيرت إجابتها اليوم*


*سأختصر لكم* 

*بعد أن كان لدينا متسابقين أجابا إجابة صحيحه* 

*أصبح لدينا فقط إجابة وحيدة صحيحه*

*بعد أن قامت لووفلي بتغيير الإجابة*

*فمن صاحب الإجابة الوحيدة الصحيحه ؟؟*

*هي  أميرة بإحساسي وكنت أخبرتكم أنها غالبا ً تصيب مكان الكرة*

*وهي بالأمس لم تصبها وكان ذلك شيء نادر*

*وكان من الصعب ان تخطئها مرتين متتاليتين*

*للجميع حظ أوفر فالمرات القادمه كثيره كثيره فلا تستاءوا*

*ولأميرة بإحساسي مبروك عزيزتي*

*لكنني سأقيـّـم لووفلي أيضا ً فهي تبادر دائما ً للإجابة*

*وسرعتها في الإستجابة تعجبني* 

*سيتم تقييمها كأفضل خاسر*

*===========*

*والصـور الـتـوضـيـحـيـّـة  كما ترونها*




** 


*إذن فهي* 

*الــكـــرة  ( C )*

*لا أدري ما المشكله ولكنني اليوم احضرت لكم شيئا ً*

*أحضرت لكم هذا الموقع اضغطوا على الرابط* 

*وتدربوا على إيجاد مكان الكرة الصحيح مع هذه اللعبه*

*حتى تكونوا مستعدين*

*موفقين جميعا ً*

*http://www.pims-sca.com/demos/viewdemo.asp?d=spotball*

----------


## اسير الهوى

افاااااا 
ماعليه حتى لو خطاء لكن الكرة كانت في نفس المسار اللي توقعته لكنها كانت اسرع شوي 
حظ اوفر وتسلمي انين..

----------


## looovely

_  ياااااااااااااااااااعلي,,والله توقعت انها في c_
_                  من حركت الاعب,,بس والله لأن تعقدت_
_                من الإجابات الخطأ عشان كذه غيرت هاللعبة_
_          هزت ثقتي بحالي من كثر ما أخطأ أهي أهي أهي باصيح_

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم أسير انته فكرت بشكل صحيح فقد إستنتجت مسار الكرة الصحيح*

*وبعترفللك انو كانت صعبه فقد كان يوجد كرتان هناك بذلك المسار*

*حظ أوفر أسير ولا أشك أنك تستطيع إصابة مكان الكرة مرات كثيرة قادمه .. يااارب*

----------


## 7mammah

> _ياااااااااااااااااااعلي,,والله توقعت انها في c_
> 
> _من حركت الاعب,,بس والله لأن تعقدت_
> _من الإجابات الخطأ عشان كذه غيرت هاللعبة_
> 
> _هزت ثقتي بحالي من كثر ما أخطأ أهي أهي أهي باصيح_





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم أنتي ياعزيزتي لووفلي توقعتيها صح بل وأجبتي صح* 

*وأفرحتيني كثيرا ً بإجابتك ِ الصحيحه*

*وعندما فتحت الصفحه اليوم تفاجأت بتغييرك ِ للإجابة* 

*أتمنى أن تتواصلي معي في هذه المسابقه*

* وتدعمي مسابقتي بدوام تواصلك ِ بها*

*قيمتك ِ كأفضل خاسر .. فأنتي .. كنتي بالفعل الخاسر الأفضل* 


*موفقه لووفلي ولا تحزني  .. ياكثرررها المرات الجايه اللي راح تصيبي*

* إن شاء الله*

----------


## ابن الكرار

مبروك لللفائزين وحظ أوفر للخاسرين ومن ضمنهم أنا  :cheesy:   :cheesy:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* أعتقد أنكم إستخدمتم الموقع الذي أعطيتكم إياه* 

*والآن بعد أن تدربتم جيدا ً  على إيجاد مكان الكرة* 

*هاهي كرة جديدة بإنتظاركم لتجدوها* 

*موفقين جميعا ً يارب*

*7*


*7*


*7*





*؟   ؟   ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

1

----------


## ابو طارق

*رقم* 

*(2)*

----------


## المتحير

(((((((((((((((((2)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## looovely

ســـــلام,,
_اني أقول باهون ما بشارك بعد الفشل الذريع_
_يعني ياوجه استح عاد,,_
_بس باقول 2,,والله يستر,,_ 
_شكلي باحوز على جائزة أكبر خاسر لهذا العام_ 
_تحياتي,,looovely_

----------


## اسير الهوى

امممممم 
 222222

----------


## Hussain.T

انا بعد

اقول

2

تحاتي

----------


## TEKKEN

*2*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

شاكة بين 2 و 3

بتاكد وبجي

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## عنيده

*1* 


*اتوقع ..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

سلااااام

يؤيؤ طلعت اني الفاااائزة ... لا والوحيدة بعد ..  :toung:  وناااااااسة والله .
هذي المرة جد مشككة واااجد .. بس بقووول 
الجوااااب رقــــــــــــــــــــــــ 3 ـــــــــــــــــــم .
وموفقين جميعاً .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الكره 2 ..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اممممممممممممممم
اقول 2

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*بالأمس شارك إثـنــ12ــاعــشــ12ــر* 
*أو نقول 11 إذا أخذنا بالاعتبار ان عزيزتي أيلول ما ثبتت على قرار* 
*أيلول وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*احد الخيارين كان صحيحا أيلول : (* 
*طيب لا اطول عليكم* 
*الــ 12 فقط واحد منهم أصاب مكان الكرة* 
*أو أصابت .. فهي أميرة بإحساسي* 
*أميرة .. أهنئك ِ ويبدو لي أنك ِ أخترتي أسمك ِ بعناية*  
*اسم بـيـعـبـر عنك ِ بالفعل .. إحساسك صائب عزيزتي* 
*جميع من شارك*  
*أشكركم على المشاركه* 
*و أعتذر منكم*  
*وأنا أزعل امكن أكثر منكم إذا لقيت جواب غير صحيح* 
*والصراحه مدري نواصل المسابقه او لا* 
*كل يوم تزعلوني : (* 
*مدري ابفكر بس اظن الافضل ناخذ فترة راحه منها* 
*وهذه الصور التوضيحيه* 

*================* 

** 

** 

*إذن فـهـي*  
*الــكـــرة ( 3 )*  
*كما أخبرتنا العزيزة أميرة*  
*أميرة تـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عزيزتي* 
*أختكم أنين*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اففففففف

وش ذا الحظ اللي مو زابط معاي ابد

يالله خيرها بغيرها

----------


## looovely

_ أعتزلت الفن,,وداعاً_

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم 
شكلي جيت متأخر واجد
 :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2: 
 بانتظار الصورة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الــلامع  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*لا تقلق فما فات قليل جدا ً*

*وسيتم لاحقا ً وضع صوره*

*أمنياتي لك بالتوفيق* 

*أختك أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**


*؟..؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

1

----------


## ابو طارق

*(1)*

----------


## المتحير

1

----------


## اسير الهوى

*1*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

1

----------


## شوق المحبة

أقوول ( 1 ) << مع القوم ياش ــقره "^_^ ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سعييييده بهذا التفاااعل الحلوووو*

*ربي يسعدكم*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

1

----------


## Hussain.T

ويا الجماعة

1

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم 
أتوقع إنه 
1

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اتوقع يا 1 يا 3

<<< كله محتارة هالبنت <<< فوبيا الفشل في المسابقات

اممممممممممممممممم

امشي ويا الشباب والشابات واقول 1

بس يمكن اغير مدري

تسلمي خيتو 

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## TEKKEN

*1*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*صباحكم خير وفل وعسل* 

*ياااارب يسعدكم* 

*هالمره اقدر أختصرللكم النتيجة في كلمتين* 

*الكل صـــح*

* فررحتووووني  الله يفرح قلوبكم* 

*احلى نتيجة أشوفها الين دحين*

*الكل صح ومحد جاوب إجابه غير صحيحه* 

*سيتم ّ تقييم الجميع  بعد مسابقتي حروفـ  بالعصر إن شاء الله* 

*ويارب دوم أجي أصحح لكم واقولكم كلكم صح*

*أختكم أنين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للجميع هالنتيجة الحلوه

----------


## 7mammah

> مبروك للجميع هالنتيجة الحلوه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله يبااااارك فييييش معلمه*

*وأنتي وجه خير وسعد على الجميع رجعتي ورجع الحظ أبتسمللهم*

*وبانتظاااااااارش  تشاركينا معلمه*

*تعرفي ايش تسوي وايش المطلوب  بس تقولي انو  رقم واحد او ثلاثه او خمسه  ههههه بس*

*مـعـلـمـتـي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تـم ّ تقييم جميع الإجابات الصحيحة وكلها صحيحة*

*ابتسام السهم*

*الوالد أبوطارقـ*

*المتحير*

*أسير الهوى* 

*لؤلؤة نجفية*

*شوق المحبة* 

*أميرة بإحساسي*

*شبل الطفوف*

*الــلامع وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*أيلول وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*TEKKEN*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه  أسعدتني مشاركتكم وأسعدتني أكثر إجاباتكم الصحيحه*

*وهاهي الصور التوضيحية*

*==================*

**


**

*إذن فــهــي*

*الــكــرة رقــم ( 1 )*

*وهكذا إتفقت إجابات الكل*


*مع تحيآآآآتي*

*أنين*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الحمد لله
كنت خايفة ادخل وتطلع الاجابة خطأ
مبروووك للجميع

تسلمي انين على الجهود المبذولة
تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

> الحمد لله
> 
> كنت خايفة ادخل وتطلع الاجابة خطأ
> مبروووك للجميع 
> تسلمي انين على الجهود المبذولة
> 
> تحياتي



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يسلـّـمـك ِ ربي ويعافيك ِ لؤلؤة الطيبه*

*وإن شاء بكل المرات الجايه تصيب معكم*

*تقبلوا تحياتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*آسفة النت عندي بطيء مرره*

*لكن هادي  كرة جديدة مختفية* 

*وبإنتظاااركم تكتشفوا مكانها*

*موفقين* 






*؟   ؟   ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

امممممممممممممممممممم

صعبة الصورة

يا 1 يا 2  يا 3

بس لخحظة يا 2 يا 3  

بفكر تالي بجاوب

واذا ما رجعت احسبوا 3

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

سلاااااااااااااااام

2

----------


## واحد فاضي

رقم 2

----------


## المتحير

باغير 1 ولا يصير يصير

----------


## نادِ عليًا

السلام عليكم

أتوقع 3   إحتمال99%



نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## إبتسام السهم

واحد

----------


## Hussain.T

هذي الصوره 

اليوم شفت لقطة قريبة منها في المباراة 

علشان كدا  بتوقع 

1

----------


## TEKKEN

*333333333333333 أو 22222222222* 

*إذا ما غيرت يعني 3* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*))1((*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

السلام عليكم

تراني ايلول بس ...

الله يغربل ابليسهم 
يطلعوا بدون ما يطلعوا اليوزر

المهم

غيرت

بروح ل 1

والله كريم

نسالكم الدعاء

ايلول

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*سأبدأ هذه المره بوضع الصور التوضيحيه* 

** 

** 
*إذن فـهـي* 
*الـكـــرة رقــم ( 2 )* 
*==============* 
*والذين اجابوا بشكل صحيح هم* 
*أميرة بإحساسـي* 
*واحد فاضي مرحبا ً بك تشاركنا للمره الأوى أخي واحد فاضي وبداية موفقه* 
*تـم تقييمكما*  
*أيلول وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*والإجابة غير صحيحه عزيزتي أيلول وخيرها بغيرها لا تحزني* 
*أمير الذوقـ* 
*ابتسام السهم* 
*شبل الطفوفـ* 
*TEKKEN* 
*أبو طارقـ*  
*بعتذر منكم الإجابة غير صحيحه وشكرا ً على المشاركه*  
*وإن شاء الله من لم يتوفق في التوصل لمكان الكرة هذه المره*  
*يعوض في مرات كثيرة قادمه* 
*أسير الهوى سجلت أسمك في دفتر الغياب : (* 
*تقبلوا تحياتي* 
*أختكم أنين*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار الصورة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**


*1  ؟*

*2 ؟ ؟*

*3 ؟ ؟ ؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

2

----------


## قمر دنياي

اتوقع رقم (2)

----------


## ابو طارق

*(3)*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

خير الأمور اوسطها 2

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حتى انا اقول رقم 2
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## شوق المحبة

اتوقع رقم >> 1 ..

----------


## shogo

2

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

هي يا 1 يا 2

س كانها <<<< 1

بانتظار التصحيح

----------


## اسير الهوى

وش ذي الصورة مافيها معطيات ولا دليل ولا شي

يالله انا اقول 3

واللي فيها فيها

----------


## ابن الكرار

توقع رقم 2

----------


## المتحير

)2(

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> بانتظار التصحيح



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أيلول  وعليك ِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> حتى انا اقول رقم 2
> 
> ..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*فطومه  وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*دحين نشوف نتيجتش  فطومه*

*تحياتي لش*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*إجابـتـ 2 ـيـن صح*  
*وبقية الإجابات لم تصب مكان الكرة للأسف* 
*فمن أصاب مكان الكرة ؟.؟؟* 
*أيلولـ وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*شوقـ المحبة*  
*هما صاحبتا الإجابتين الصحيحتين* 

 

 

*إذن فهي* 
*الـــكـــــرة رقــم 1* 
*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه على المشاركه* 
*أيلولـ* 
*شوقـ* 
*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا ادري لماذا لا اتمكن من إرسال التقييم عندما أكتب فيه كلمات*

*ولكن ضبط الإرسال عندما مسحت الكلمات*

*وأظن وصل التقييم عزيزتاي  أيلولـ و شوقـ*

*دمتم في حفظ الله*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

مشكورة انونة

بس عندس غلط مطبعي

كاتبة في التصحيح الكورة 2 وهي 1

حبيبتي 

ريحي عيونش شوي

تسلمي

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*أيلولـ وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*مشكوره* *حبيبتي*  
*عااد انا من بعد المغرب ابدأ أخرّف خلاص هاهاه*

*رحم الله والديش*

----------


## ابن الكرار

أين الصورة الثانية ؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

أنا اقول b 

وان شاء الله تكون صح :) 


تقبلي مروري

----------


## اسير الهوى

*b*

----------


## شوق المحبة

أقول >> c  ..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

:sad2:  <<<< زعلاااااااانة منج انووونه 
كيف كـــذا تنزلي صــــورة ولا تقــــووولي .
 :no:  لاتعيديهــا نونتي .



زين نرجع لموضوعنا
 :rolleyes: 
 ... اجااابتي c
وموفقين .

----------


## ابن الكرار

a

----------


## المتحير

b,d,c
حيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرة

ويمكن اغير

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

محتاااااااارة بين b و C 
يلا اتوكل على الله واقول C

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*الصورة كلش صعبة*

*شاكة بين a........&...........B*

*بس بقول a*

*وان شاء الله تطلع صح*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## Hussain.T

وانا اقول a

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اختلفت الإجابات* 

*وفي إجابات صح  وفي إجابات خطأ للأسف*

*اللي أصابوا مكان الكرة  هم * 

*شوقـ المحبة * 

*أميرة بإحساسي*

*و  لؤلؤة نجفية*


*أميرة وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*والله حبيبتي فقدتج بالصوره اللي طافت  خلاص لاتزعلين بقولج مره ثانيه*


*أيلول وعليك ِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*الإجابه غير موفقه أيلولـ * 

*وهذه هي الصور التوضيحية* 



**



**

*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة  C*

*تم ّ التقييم شوق ، أميرة ، لؤلؤة*

*من لم يحالفهم الحظ إن شاء الله بالمرات الجايه*

*يعطيكم العافيه*

*أختكم أنين*

----------


## ابن الكرار

في انتظار الصورة القادمة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

برتقالي

----------


## عنيده

*الحمراء ..*

----------


## شوق المحبة

إممم ،، نقول الرزرقاء .. وعلى الله (^_^) ..

----------


## المتحير

برتقالي ازرق

اذا ما جيت يعني اقول ازرق

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ما ادري يمكن البرتقالي
لي عودة ان شاء الله
حتى اركز  :weird:

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

حقرا بقرا..<<<<  شهالصورة

صعبة

بس بقول الزرقاء


نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحمراء*

----------


## المتحير

احمر غييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييرت

----------


## looovely

ســـــــلاااااااام,,
            إن شاء الله تكون الزرقاء

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم 
***
أتوقع إنها 
 الحمراء 
والله العالم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أيلولـ وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اللامع وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*looovely وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*يالله صباح الله خير*

*استفتحت هذا الصباح على نتيجتكم*


*النتيجة  للأســـف * 

*محد ... محد توصل لمكان الكرة*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 








*هذا هو مكان الكرة الحقيقي والصوره بتتكلم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباح الخير*
*يعني المسابقه خلصت واني توقعت صورة جديده*
*قلت بختار الكره الصفراء*
*ومافهمت لقصد اجابتج خيتي انين*
*تحياااتي لج*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*صباح النور شذى* 

*اي محد فيهم جاوب* 
*بس الحين احطللهم صوره جديده وابتركها يوم كامل تقدرين* 
*بأي وقت تجاوبين* 
*لا ماكانت الصفراء بالصوره السابقه كانت الخضراء* 
*موفقه شذى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

؟ ؟ ؟ 
تم تعديل الصوره  
كذلك بإمكان أي متسابق تغيير إختياره 
بأي وقت قبل التصحيح

وأتمنى للجميع حظ موفق هذه المره

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ان شاء الله الكره الثالثه ..*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

3

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

الثالتة

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

انشاء الله تكون الأولى

----------


## looovely

*ســـلام,,*
*  يوووووووووو كلنا متساوين في النتيجة*
*       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
*     بس هالمرة إن شاء الله نتوصل لنتيجة*
*       وإجابتي هي الأولى>>إن شاء الله تكون صح*

----------


## khozam

انا اقول رقم
1

تحياتي

----------


## ابن الكرار

3

----------


## ابو طارق

*الرقم* 

*((2))*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ربما الكرة رقم 3

----------


## اللامع

يعني مافي أحد فاز
 لكن إن شاء الله هذي المره 
نتوفق
****
أتوقع إنها
1
أتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الــسلام

الكره رقم 1 أنشاء تكون صح

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

بتوقع انهات رقم 2

واذا غلط مو تقولوها لي على طول<<< عشان ما تنصدم بالفشل

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله*

*يالله صباح الله خير* 

*نشوف النتيجة للأجوبه مين جابها صح ومين ما جابها صح*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إثـنـ 12 ـاعـشـر شاركوا* 

*وتركوا 12 إجابه*

*من بين الإثني عشر إجابه* 

*خــمــ 5 ــس إجابات أصابت مكان الكرة الحقيقي*

*شذى الزهراء*

*ابتسام السهم*

*{حلم شاعرة}*

*ابن الكرار*

*لؤلؤة نجفية*

*إجابات صحيحه وسيتم تقييمكم*

*========*

*أحلى بنت زعلانه* 

*looovely  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

 *هالمره ماصابت معاكي ، لاتيأسي حاولي*

*الحبيب 44*

*ابوطارق*

*الــلامـع وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*gumus  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*أيلولـ  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*شدعوة أيلولـ  لاتخافين ولاتنصدمين هذه مجرد تسلية* 

*هالمره خابت  مرات راح تصيب*

*========*

**


**

*إذن فـهـي الـكـــرة رقــم 3* 


*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه على المشاركه*

*واللي أصابوا مكان الكرة برافو ومبروك*

*واللي ما أصابوا مكان الكرة لاتيأسوا*

*وبالمرات الجايه أكيد تعوضوا*

*ويالله هذا نصيب والنصيب لابد يصيب*

*سجلت أميرة بإحساسي ، أسير الهوى  وشبل غياب*

*أختكم أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

**

----------


## إبتسام السهم

واحد

----------


## شموع حور

واحد

----------


## المتحير

)()()()()()()()3()()()()()()()(

----------


## looovely

*ســــلااااااام,,*
*           مو مشكلة خيه انين يعطيك العافيه* 
*     راح أقول تحت الرقم واحد مع اني متأكده انو خطأ* 
*                   تحياتي لكِ,,*

----------


## اسير الهوى

هي تحير بس بختار

3

فري

----------


## عنيده

*واحد ..*

----------


## ابن الكرار

2

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

مع اني شاكة بالكرة رقم 2
بس راح اقول 3

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

شاكة بين 1 و 2

<<< كل مرة اصعب من اللي قبل

بس بقول 3

----------


## ZaHoOoRa

3

----------


## شوق المحبة

إن ش ــاء الله رقم >> 1 ..

----------


## حكايا الشموع

يمكن .. 2 ..

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يمكن تكون الثالثه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*صبحكم الله بالخيرات*

*looovely ، أيلولـ  ... وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*هالمره أببدأ بالصور التوضيحية* 



**


**

*إذن فهي الكرة رقم 2*

*والذين أصابوا مكان الكرة الصحيحه هم أيضا ً   2* 

*ابن الكرار* 

*الورد الناعم* 

*تم ّ التقييم*

*لؤلؤة وأيلولـ  شككتما فعلا ً بالإحتمال الصحيح لكنكما أستبعدتاه*

*وللجميع حظ أوفر المرات الجايه*

*دمتم بـوّد*

----------


## اللامع

راحت علينا 
بس الجايات أكثر من الرايحات 

بانتظار الصورة 
تحياتي/اللامع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## قمر دنياي

أتوقع 

الاحمر

----------


## ابن الكرار

الصفرا

----------


## حكايا الشموع

يمكن الحمراء ..

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم 
احترت بين الصفراء والحمراء
بس أتوقع انها
 الصفراء

----------


## المتحير

الاحمر الاصفر

اذا ماجيت الاحمر

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*خبير كورة القدم يقول الخضرا*

*خلني اسمعكلامه*

*<<< قلا لي الحين الصفرا*

*وراااااااااه وعلى الله الجزاء*

*الصفراء*

*نسالكم الدعاء*

----------


## looovely

*ســـلاااااامو,,* 
*اتوقع الحمراء:-) :-)* 
*وفي النهاية كذا:-(*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

يمكن الازرق

----------


## ZaHoOoRa

اتوقع الحمراء

----------


## اعشق ابي

اتوقع الحمراء 

ان شاء الله افوز

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يمكن تكون الصفراء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


* يالله صباح الله خير*

*أصبحنا واصبح الملك لله* 


* نشوف نتيجة الإجابات*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*احد عـشـ 11 ـر إجابة* 

* دايما ً تزعلوني على الصبح* 

*وجدت إجابة صحيحه واحده فقط*


*الــلامع ، looovely ، أيلولـ* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*طيب من صاحب الإجابة الصحيحه*

*صاحبة بالأحرى*

*هي  لؤلؤة نجفية* 

*النتيجة المزعجه انو هناك إجابه فقط صحيحه*

*وأما الشيء الحلو أنو راح يتم ّ تقييمكم جميعا ً اللي شاركتوا*

*من حظكم هذه آخر كرة مخفية* 

*ونواصل هذه اللعبة بعد شهر رمضـان إن شاء الله*

*وأما الصور التوضيحية* 


**




*إذن فهي الـكـرة الــزرقــاء* 

*كما قالتللنا لؤلؤة*

*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه على المشاركه تم تقييمكم*

*وأراكم بعد شهر رمضان مع هذه المسابقه*

----------


## اللامع

مشكورة أختي أنين عـ المجهود 

باتظار الصورة 
تحياتي

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركتها
مشكورة انين عطك الله الف عافية 
بانتظار الصورة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته عزيزتي حلم شاعرة*

*العفو حبيبتي  يعافيكي ربي ويسلـّـمك ِ* 

*هذه المسابقه ستعود بعد شهر رمضان الفضيل* 
*وأتمنى رؤية مشاركاتك ِ فيها*  
*وموفقه دووم عزيزتي*

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم 
أختي
أنين 
متى ستعود المسابقة
بانتظار المسابقة بكل تشويق :bigsmile: 

تحياتي/اللامع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الــلامع وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*تامر أمر ... رغم انو هادي المسابقه بالذات مابحبها اولا ً عشانها كوره*

* وبعدين اثبتت انها تزعل كتير من الاعضاء اذا اخطأوا الإجابة* 

*بس أي عضو له وزنه واحترامه عندي* 

*وحتى لو عضو واحد يطالب بالمسابقه مانقدر نزعله*

*تامر امر وان شاء الله دحين خلال دقايق احطللكم كوره* 

*تسلملي على المرور* 

*وتم التقييم لأول حضور بعد إنقطاع المسابقه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تعود مسابقة أين الكرة  لعشاقها  ...*

*ومعنا كرة جديده كالعاده مختفية وهالمره نخليها ألوان* 

*وكمانه بخليها مررره سهله هادي المره*


* والـصــوره بالأســـفــــل* 


**





*؟   ؟؟*


*بإنـتـظـــار الإجـــابـة الـصـــحـــيــحـــه*

----------


## النور الالهي

مكان اللون الوردي

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

الاصفر

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

احتمال اللون الازرق

----------


## Hussain.T

ازرق

----------


## المتحير

خخخخخخخ ما شفت المباراة خخخخخخ

ازرق

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الازرق

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الكوره الزرقه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ماشاء الله  تفاعل رائع وأكبر من المتوقع*

*يعني لايزال للمسابقه عشاقها*

*بس الغريبه انو الـــلامــع ما شارك* 

*طيب انا جيت ابصحح الإجابات ولقيتو انو ماشارك*

*فأترك له فرصه خلالـ الـيـوم يشارك* 

*وسأصحح غدا ً بعد الظهر* 

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## قمر دنياي

انين 
فيها اوقات المسابقه ؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*قمورتي* 

*بالنسبه لهادي المسابقه مالها أوقات محدده*

*لييييش ؟؟؟* 

*لأني بغض النظر عن أي وقت أطرحها* 

*فأنا أخليللها  مهلة يوم كامل للإجابة عليها*

*ولأن ماكو افضلية بالنسبة لأول أو لآخر من يأتي بالإجابة*

*كل من يأتي بإجابة صحيحه له تقييم*

*وهكذا ترين أن ماله اعتبار  السبق هنا* 

*لأن مو شرط صاحب اول اجابة تكون اجابته اهي الصح*

*ممكن اخر اجابة تكون اهي الصح*

*اوصلت الفكرة قمورتي ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يمكن ازرق

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ماشاء الله المشاركات تتوالى* 

*وهادي نوارتي قررت خوض هذا النوع من المسابقات جات وحطتللنا*

* اجابه كمان*

*ويلا ننتظر كمانه شويات ونصحح بكرة*

*موفقين جميعا ً*

----------


## قمر دنياي

ايه عرفت انين 
واحتمال الازرق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني مع الشبل كمان اتوقع الأزرق 
والعلم عند الله

----------


## ساره لولو

اظن الازرق

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

ممكن اغير اجابتي لاني اتوقع اللون الازرق

----------


## 7mammah

> ممكن اغير اجابتي لاني اتوقع اللون الازرق



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حبيبتي الوردة الحالمه*

*بالتأكييييد ممكن تغيريها*

* وذكرت من قبل انو طالما ما تم ّ التصحيح  بإمكان تغيير الإجابة للي حاب*

* يغير اجابتو*

*ويقدر العضو يغير اجابته بأي عدد من المرات زي ما يحب* 

* المهم قبل وقت التصحيح*

*وأنا دائما سأعتمد آخر إجابة للعضو اللي يغير اجابته*

*موفقه عزيزتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

انا  مع اللون  

الوردي

----------


## عنيده

*ازرق اتوقع ..*

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم 
أتوقع انها اللون الوردي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الأزرق

----------


## المتحير

يلا ازرررررررررررررق

----------


## المتحير

التصحيح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*التصحيح غدا ً  إن شاء الله بعد الظهر*

*وبنصح القليلين منكم بإعادة النظر في إجاباتهم ولايزال الوقت  لديهم*

*تصبحون على خير*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## النور الالهي

خلاص غيرت رايي اللون الازرق

----------


## شوق المحبة

مرح ــبآ  أنووونه ..


متـ ح ـيرره بس أهقي إنها الـ ص ـفرا ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*يلا  نعتمد  الازرق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ماشاء الله* 

*التفاعل كبير جدا ً   ســتـ 16 ــــة عــشــرة مــشــاركـــة*

*فوق المتوقع بكثير ماتوقعت انو لساتها لها شعبيه هادي المسابقه*


*النور الإلهي*

*الوردة الحالمة*

*{حلم شاعرة}*

*شـــبـــل* 

*المتحير*

*أميرة بإحساسي*

*الأمل الوردي*

*قمر دنياي*

*نوارة الدنيا*

*معلمه عفاف*

*سارة لولو*

*الوالد أبو طارق*

*عنيده*

*الـــلامع*

*gumus*

*شوق المحبة*


*يعطيكون العافيه على المشاركة كلياتكن*

*ولأنو أول مسابقه بعد فترة الإنقطاع سيتم تقييمكم جميعا ً * 

*وكمان الشيء الجميل أنو أكثرية الإجابات جاءت صحيحه* 

*وأصابت مكان الكرة* 

*وقلتللكم خليتها سهله كبداية* 

*ويعني مو معقول هالبنت الزغيرة  بالصوره تخسركم*




*طيب خلونه نشوف مكان الكرة الصحيح*

*ياللي فاتت كانت الصوره بعد إخـفـاء الـكـرة* 

*وهلأ  الصوره الحقيقية قبل إخـفـاء الـكـرة* 



*إذن  فهي الــكـــرة الـــزرقــــاء*


*شكرا ً للجميع على روعة التفاعــل*

*سيتم ّ الآن تقييم الجميع*

تحيـآآتے

----------


## المتحير

يلا نحارس الصورة ومشكورة انين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**


*؟   ؟   ؟*

----------


## عنيده

_الحمراء اتوقع .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اما اني فأتوقع الزرقاء

----------


## المتحير

الزرقا

----------


## المتحير

غيرت احمر

----------


## النور الالهي

اما اني مع عنيده اتوقع اللون الاحمر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الحمراء

----------


## قمر دنياي

الاحمر

----------


## المتحير

احمر يلا

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

اتوقع الحمرا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*بيقولوا ...*

*انو عيون الأطفــال بـريـئـة ومـا بـتـكـدب * 

*التصحيح غدا ً إن شاء الله*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع الكره الصفراء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وبانتظار التصحيح بكره

----------


## اسير الهوى

عاد عيونهم خطوط الواحد مايدري وين يطالعو 
انا اتوقع 
*الحمراء*

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

اللون الاحمر

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اتوووقع انها الزرقااااااء

----------


## شمعة أمـل

اعتقد انها الحمرا

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

اعتقد اللون الاحمر

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الحمراء بلا شك

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*النتيجة هادي المره مفزعة  على النقيض من المره السابقه* 

*هذه المره أتت أغلبية الإجابات خاطئة* 

*لنرى من أصاب ومن أخطأ* 

*أربــ 14 ــعـــة عـــشـــ 14 ــــر مـــشـــاركة* 

*وااااو مشاركات كتيره بالأمس* 

*ومع كثرة المشاركات بس مشاركتين اللي أصابوا مكان الكرة الصحيح*


*مـعـلـمـه عـفـاف بــدأت سـلـسـلـة الإجـابـات الـصـحـيـحـه* 

*وأمــوره  ، أمـيـرة بـإحـسـاسـي نسيتوها ؟ هي من عجائب هذه المسابقه* 

*وفي كمان المتحير كان أصاب مكان الكرة بس رجع غير اجابتوه*

* لإختيار خاطيء للأسف*

*طيب خلونا نشوف الصوره مره تانيه*

**


*والـــصــــوره الأصـــلـــيــة هادي هي بالأسفل* 


**

*إذن فهي الــكــــــرة الــزرقــــــــاء*

*اللي أخفقوا هذه المره حظ أوفر المرات القادمه كتيره لاتيأسوا*

*وهي بالنهاية تسلية ولعبه وبالعكس انتوا على الأقل حاولتوا*

*والمحاوله خير من عدم المحاوله*

*+++++++++++*

*معلمه عـــفـــاف*

*أمــيــرة بــإحــــســـاســـي*


*تـــم ّ الــتــقــــيـــيـــم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية غناتي انون
بانتظار الجولة الجاية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

**

**

  ؟   ؟   ؟

----------


## المتحير

ابيض

----------


## النور الالهي

اتوقع انه اللون الابيض

----------


## شمعة أمـل

الابيض ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

امممممممم

اتوقع الاصفر

----------


## ابو طارق

*اتوقع  الاصفر*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الأصفر

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

الازراق

----------


## المتحير

حيره ازرق ابيض

يلا ابيض

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الاصفر

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

شيء يحير ..
بتوكل على الله وبقوووول
ابيض .

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

امممممم

اتوقع الابيض

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

assfar

----------


## Sweet Magic

الازرق  


..................

----------


## قمر دنياي

يحير جدآ 
وأقول اللون

الازرق 
ومتأكده خطأ 
100%100

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يحيروا صحيح 
شكلهم كلهم صح
بس في النهاية راح اختار 
//////////////////
الأصفر

----------


## إحساس شاعر

الاصفر

----------


## عنيده

_الازرق اتوقع .._

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ســـتــ 16 ــة عـــشـــ 16 ــر*

*هذا كان عدد المشاركات*

*عدد كبير وتفاعل ممتاز*

*بس لازم تكون هناك اجابات صائبه وإجابات غير صائبه*

*وأحيان بهادي المسابقه كانت فقط مشاركة هي التي تصيب*

*من بين اكثر من خمسة عشر مشاركه*

*هذه المره نسبة الصواب في الإجابات حوالي الربع*

*انصدمت لما شفت انو أموره - أميره - لم تصب هذه المره*

*كانت دايما ً تعتبر مقياس الصواب والخطأ* 

*دايما تصيب*

*عدا بالأمس*

*من اللي أجابوا صح ؟ ؟؟*

*{حلم شاعرة} بدأت مشوار سلسلة الإجابات الصحيحه*

*Sweet Magic*

*سويتي في مشاركتها الثانيه وكانت شاركت من زمان* 

*وأتذكر انها كمان أختارت الأزرق وماحالفها الحظ*

*هذه المره تختلف كثير ... سويت أصابت* 

*قمر دنياي* 

*تقول أنها متاكدة خطأ 100%100*

*وأنا بقولها انو صح 100%*

*عـــنــيــده*

*صاحبة الإجابة الصحيحه الرابعه والأخيرة* 

*من شويا بس جاءت وحطتللنا إجابتها الصحيحه قبل التصحيح بقليل*

*+++++++++++++++++*

*الصوره الأصـــلـــيــة* 




*إذن فهي الــكـــرة الــزرقــــاء*

*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

*ولمن أصابوا دووم يارب*

*ولمن لم يصيبوا مكان الكره حظ أوفر المرات القادمه*


*{حلم شاعرة}*

*Sweet Magic*

*قمر دنياي* 

*عنيده*

*تم ّ التقييم*

تحيـآآتے

----------


## المتحير

بطلع من المسابقة معندي حظ

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هههههههههه*

*عندي خطأأأأأ*

*مني مركزه*

*الصوره توضح انو الكرة البيضاء وانا خليتها الزرقاء*

*يؤيؤيؤ  يعني اميره ما أخطأأأأت*

*لكن لأني  قيمت إجابات الكرة الزرقاء*

*راح اقيم الجميع تكفير عن الخطأأأ*

----------


## 7mammah

> بطلع من المسابقة معندي حظ



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لاتطلع*

*طلع الخطا من عندي * 

*جوابك كان صحيح انته اخترت البيضاء*

----------


## عنيده

_يا علي .._ 


_ما توقع اني افوز الصراحه اصلن متوقعه غلط .. 


قلت اجرب حضي هالمره و اطلع .._ 


_يالله طلعت شطوووره و انا ما ادري.._ 


_يسلموو .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفايزبن
بانتظار الكره الجديده

----------


## المتحير

خخخخخخخخ ظهر الحق

وزهق الباطل

ههههههه

اخيراً

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*للتوضيح*

*هي فعلا ً كانت الكرة البيضـــاء وصار خطأ مني وكتبت الزرقاء*

*ولأني قمت بتقييم إجابات الكرة الزرقاء*

* فصلحت الخطأ وقيمت الكل هذه المره وبعتذر عن الخطأ*

*وبالرجوع للصورتين يتضح انها الكرة البيضاء*

*الطريف أنو ماكنت مصدقه أميره وهي أعجوبة هذه المسابقه تخطأ* 

*وبالفعل أميرة لم تخطيء لاتزال تصيب فهي اختارت الكرة البيضاء*


*الــصـــور* 


**



*الصوره الأصلــيــة* 


**


*أكرر إعتذاري من الجميع وتم ّ تقييم الجميع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عادي خيو 
حصل خير 
ولا تهمي نفسش ولا شي
اهمشي استمتعنا معاش 
والسهو وارد في كل مكان
عادي
تحصل في احسن العائلات

----------


## المتحير

الله

صرت عبقري زماني :wink: 

خخخخخ

----------


## المتحير

بس عادي بعد كله منه ما انتبهنا

وعدي يمكن انتي تديري 6 مسابقات مسامحة اختي انين

----------


## اسير الهوى

افاااااااااااا

بس وش نسوي عيونهم صغيرة وماتنعرف وين يطالعو


يالله خيرها بغيرها

----------


## Sweet Magic

*




sweet magic



**





سويتي في مشاركتها الثانيه وكانت شاركت من زمان  
وأتذكر انها كمان أختارت الأزرق وماحالفها الحظ 
هذه المره تختلف كثير ... سويت أصابت 







مشاء الله عليك  انون  حبيبتي  

ذاكره الكره  اللي اختارة من زمان 

يعطيك العافية   

على الموضيع الروعة 


تعجبت انا الاجابة صح لما شفت التقييم 

دمتي بخير يا عسل *

----------


## المتحير

ما في صورة؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*سيتم ّ وضع كره مخفية جديده بعد قليل*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كرة مخفية جديدة*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

تخمين لا أكثر 
الحمراء

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الحمراء

----------


## ابو طارق

*الصفراء*

----------


## khozam

الحمراء

----------


## Hussain.T

وينهم اللي يشجعوا ميسي يجي يطلع لي وين الكوره


الموهيم

انا اتوقع

الحمراء

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اعتقد انها الحمراااااااااااء

----------


## ابن الكرار

الصفراء

----------


## عنيده

_الحمراء اتوقع .._

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


انون كل ما اختار الازرق اخسر  


راح اختار  ...  الاحمر

----------


## المتحير

احمر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




> السلام عليكم 
> 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه *سويتي*
> 
> 
> انون كل ما اختار الازرق اخسر 
> 
> يعني خلاص اخدتيها عقده من الازرق
> 
> ...



*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شوق المحبة

إممممم ،، إن ش ـاء الله تكون الـ ص ـفراء ..

----------


## روح الرومنسية

الزرقاء

----------


## looovely

* ســـلااااااااااام*
* يؤيؤيؤ,,من زمان خبري بمسابقة الكرة*
* اللاعبه الشهير الي دايم تسدد وتطلع في العارضه* 
*لوووووووفلي ,,وصلت* 
*ماوحشتكم خساراتي,,هع هع>>مستانسه بعد*
* هالمرة باقول,,أصفر>>بس عشان أحب الأصفر* 
*يلا يلا تحت أي لووون الكرة>>مستعجله*
* بلأنتظار أنون*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

اممممممممممممم يالله اقول اصفر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> *ســـلااااااااااام*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *يؤيؤيؤ,,من زمان خبري بمسابقة الكرة*
> *فعلا ً كانت المسابقة في طي النسيان وماصدقت انا اخيراً ارتحت منها*
> 
> *بس أرجعها اخونا الــلامع*
> *اللاعبه الشهير الي دايم تسدد وتطلع في العارضه* 
> *لوووووووفلي ,,وصلت* 
> ...





*أجمل تحيه  لوووفلي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني اقول يالصفراء يالحمرا
بس خليني عالأصفر هالمره

----------


## المتحير

يلا انين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*خــمــ 15 ــس عـــشــ 15 ــرة  مشاركة*

*راح أبدأ بآخر مشاركة أتت لنا بالجواب الصحيح منذ دقائق فقط*

*معلمه عفاف  صاحبة آخر إجابة صحيحه*

*وقبلها {حلم شاعرة} كذلك ’وفقت في الإختيار*

*Looovely  ستزدادين حبا ً للونك ِ المفضل الأصفر ..*

*وزمان عنك ِ لووفلي ورجعتي رجعة  قوية بإجابة صحيحه*

*شوقـ المحبة محبة العلوم وكل ماهو علمي ، أيضا ً وفقتي بالإختيار*

*ابن الكرار صاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحه*

*الوالد أبو طارق ابتدأ مع إجابته مشوار الإجابات الصحيحة وهو أجاب صح مخالفا ً الإجابات التي سبقته وأصرت على إختيار اللون الأحمر وهو اللون الذي اختاره الأغلبية*

*نوارة* 

*الأمل الوردي*

*الحبيب 44*

*شبل الطفوف*

*أميرة بإحساسي الأعجوبة*

*عنيده*

*Sweet Magic*

*المتحير*

*روح الرومنسية*  

*حظ أوفر لكم بالمرات القادمة وهالمره خابت الجايه بإذن الله تصيب*

*أخيرا ً الصور التوضيحيه* 

*كانت هذه هي  صورتنا وأسفلها الصوره الأصليه*




*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة الــصـــفــــراء*


*الــجــمــيـــع الله يعطيكم الـعـــافــــيـــه*

*أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ونحط كوره مخفيه جديده* 

*خلال دقائق إن شاء الله*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**








؟      ؟     ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أظن أنها الكرة الخضراء*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عيوني  تفتتح سلسلة المشاركات بإجابة معلنة مشاركة نسائية قوية*

*وبالتوفيق لها * 

*ودائما اتذكروا فيكم تغيروا الإجابة حال شككتم في صحة إجاباتكم*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أنا اتوقع انها اتكون الكرة 

الخضراء

----------


## ابو طارق

*الزرقاء*

----------


## اللامع

أتوقع أنها 
 الخضراء

----------


## قمر دنياي

اتوقع الخضراء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احترت بين الخضراء والزرقاء يلا انخالف الجماعه وانقول الزرقاء

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الزرقاء

----------


## المتحير

خضر

اخضر

خخخ

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الخـضراء

----------


## احلى ليل

اشك انها الزرقاء

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الخضراء

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الخضراااء

----------


## النور الالهي

اتوقع انه اللون الاخضر

----------


## عنيده

_الخضراااء_

----------


## المتحير

يلا انين؟

----------


## looovely

*الســلاااااااام,,* 
*عفر جبتها في الصفراء: )* 
* اممممممم أني استبعد الحمراء* 
*والزرقاء امممم كأنها شوي بعيده بس مادري يمكن هي* 
*بس آني بختار الخضراء* 
*عسى بس يصير دربي خضر مثل قبل وتطلع صح*
* وبالتوفيق لجميع*

----------


## المتحير

واجد  يومين وما جت انين؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بعتذر عن التأخير في التصحيح ... والحقيقة أنو تعمدت ما أصحح بالأمس* 

*أتركللكم فرصه للي حاب يغير من اجابتوه*

*والصراحه انو ما وجدت ولا إجابة صحيحة بين جميع الإجابات*

* ومعاكم العذر لأن  مكان الكره كان صعب وغير متوقع* 

*وأنا مثلكم لو كنت راح أختار كنت راح أركز على الخضراء والزرقاء وأحتار بينهما وأبتعد بتفكيري تماما ً عن الكرة الحمراء*

*لكن أوعدكم بتعويضكم بالأسهل منها*

*الصور التوضيحيه*




*وهذه هي الــصـــوره الأصـــلـــيــه*



*إذن فهي الـــكـــــره الــحــــمـــــراء*

*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

*ومشكورين على المحاوله*

*وموفقين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 

*اهاهاهاه طبعا ً مش هادي هي كرتنا المخفية* 
*كرتنا المختفيه بالأسفل* 
*سهله هذه المره* 
*خذوا بأكثر الاحتمالات بديهة ً*

----------


## Hussain.T

ههه

بس الصوره الأولى سهله الكوره رقم 1 اكييد<<امزح مو تصدقي وتسوي زيها

الصوره الثانية

بين الأحمر والأزرق



اتوقع الأحمر

شووكراان ع الصوورة

تحياتووو

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم

انابعد مثل اخويي شبل 

الصورة الاولى رقم 1

والصورة الثانية الحمراء

تحياتي

----------


## looovely

*هههههههههه هالمرة فشل ذريع للكل مو بس آني* 
*ههههههه,,أهم شي ماعديتهم>>شكله مرضي مُعدي هع*
* أمممممم في هذي الصورة محتاره بين الحمراء والزرقاء والله*
* ثنتينهم قريبين بس خالف تعرف ,,باقول الزرقاء والله يستر*
* أهم شي ماتجي الكوره على راسي وتكسره..*
* وبالتووووفيق لجميع إن شاء الله*
* تح ــيـآآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الحمراء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عجل اني باقول الصفراء
مع ني اتوقعها الحمراء
بس خليني عالأصفر

----------


## المتحير

1

احمر

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

اممممم يالله أصفر

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

خلاص غيرت رايي الزرقاء

بس أن شاء الله صح

----------


## قمر دنياي

أزرق

----------


## المتحير

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المتحير

يلا انين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*خلال دقائق أقوم بالتصحيح*

*الأنترنت الآن بطيء وإذا تحسنت سرعة الأنترنت خلال دقائق اقوم بالتصحيح*

*لايمكنني رفع الصوره التوضحيه والأنترنت بطيء وانتظر عودة سرعة الانترنت*

----------


## المتحير

اها عجل ننتظر

----------


## المتحير

تعبت من  الانتظار

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*رغم ان الصوره كانت أسهل من التي سبقتها* 
*فإن عدد من الإجابات لم تصب مكان الكره* 
*فمن اصاب ؟ ؟ ؟* 
*شبل الطفوف بدأ إنطلاق سلسلة الإجابات مع إجابته* 
*شبل فعلا ً قام بتنفيذ المطلوب وأختار الإحتمال البديهي .. والصحيح* 
*الحبيب 44 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*الحبيب 44 صاحب ثاني مشاركه وكذلك ثاني إجابه صحيحه* 
*الأمل الوردي ثالث إجابة صحيحه كتبتها بلونها المفضل الوردي* 
*المتحير رابع إجابه صحيحه* 
*looovely ياخساره ما اصابت معك ِ هذه المره* 
*معلمه عفاف بعد أن كنتي شاكه بالاحتمال الصح*  
*غيرتيه الى إحتمال غير صحيح* 
*{حلم شاعره} للاسف كلا الإحتمالين اللي فكرتي بهما غير صحيحين هذه المره* 
*قموره أيضا ً الإختيار غير صحيح هذه المره* 

*تم ّ التقييم للإجابات الصحيحه* 


**
** 
*إذن فــهــي الــكــــرة الـــحـــــمـــــراء* 
*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*  
*ونتوقف للراحه عن هذه المسابقه ونعود لها فيما بعد* 
*أختكم أنين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق للفائزيين

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اتيت لاشارك بعد طول انقطاع
لكن لم اجد صورة

مبروووك للفائزين
ويعطيك العافية انين

----------


## المتحير

ننتظر صورة

----------


## LUCKY

بنتظار الصوره الجديده

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

مبروك للفائزين

بنتظار الصورة

----------


## ابن الكرار

بنتظار الصورة

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

بنتظار الصورة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا نحن بالأنتظار

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*المطالبات اشوفها تشتد على هالمسابقه هاهاها*

*طيب بعد شويات إن شاء الله نحط صوره لكره مخفيه*

----------


## 7mammah

> اتيت لاشارك بعد طول انقطاع
> 
> لكن لم اجد صورة 
> مبروووك للفائزين
> 
> ويعطيك العافية انين



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا  و غلا العزيزة لؤلؤة نجفية*

*وينج ماتنشافي وحشتيني ووحشتينا كلنا* 

*ننتظر رجوعك ِ ومسابقاتك ِ الحلوه*

*وإن شاء الله نحط كوره مخفيه بعد شويا*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

يالله ان شاء الله هالمرة صح

اقول اللون الأبيض

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

الاصفر

----------


## قمر دنياي

الاصفر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع الشعب الصفراء

----------


## النور الالهي

الأصفر

----------


## شوق المحبة

إن ش ــاء الله البيـ ض ـاء ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


 


 

 
 الحمراء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اغير اختي قالت الحمراء

----------


## khozam

انا اقول البيضاء

يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الصفراء

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

يمكن الصفراء

----------


## looovely

* ســلاااااااام,,* 
*وش فيهم الشباب بيتهاوشو عـ الكورة>>وش دخلك * 
*اممممممم واجد صعبة هالمرة ومحتارة بين البيضاء والصفراء* 
*خليني أقووول البيضاء,,مادري أرجع اغير أول لا*
* وبالتووووفيق لجميع*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا فيش* 

*looovely*

*وصلت اللاعبه المنحوسه* 

*وبجد صعبه هالمره*

*ويعني خلاص بعد جوابش احس اني ابغى اصحح على طول* 

*بس يعني نعطي فرصه لمشاركات اكثر كمان*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## عنيده

_البيضاء اتوقع .._

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الحمراااااااااااااااء

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

زين زين لحقت عالمسابقة اللي تحرق الاعصاب<<< زادة انتين ناقصة حرق اعصاب


انونة اذا لوفلي منحوسة اني ويش اطلع... ميبة يعني؟؟؟؟

لوفلي انونة تمزح ترا اعرف انش تدري


وادري اني ملقوفة

<<< كاني هدرت وايد

المهم

اني شاكة بين البيضاء والحمراء

ولكن كفة الحمراء للان راجحة عندي

اذا صار شي تغيير في مخمختي بقول لكم<<< قصدي بحلقتي


تقبلوا مروري الداج

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## حبيبي باسم

البيضاء

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

البيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــضاء

----------


## المتحير

دقيقة اصفر

----------


## المتحير

ننتظر انيييييييييييييين

----------


## Hussain.T

انا اقول الاصفر

----------


## اللامع

البيضاء

----------


## المتحير

يلا انين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سيتم التصحيح الآن*

*سأعطي عشر دقائق لمن يريد تغيير إجابته*

----------


## المتحير

اصفر

----------


## fatemah

الصفراء
تسلمييي خية 
سلامي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تنوعت الإجابات والإجابة الصحيحه واحده*

*عـــشـ 20 ـرون مـــشــاركــة*

*فمن أصاب منهم مكان الكرة*

*أيلولـ وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*looovely  وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*فطومه النعومه وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



*==================*

*الذين أصابوا مكان الكرة* 


*{حلم شاعرة}*

*شوقـ المحبة* 

*الحبيب 44*

*looovely*

*عنيده*

*الفراش الفاطمي*

*حبيبي باسم*

*الـــلامـــع*

*إجابات صحيحه وسيتم ّ الآن التقييم*



 
*إذن فهي الــكــــرة الــبــيــضـــــاء*

*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه على المشاركه*

*أختكم أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نغير من الالوان إلى الأرقام* 

*أيـــن الـــكـــــرة ؟.؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفائزين
صعبه بس راح اقول

e

----------


## عنيده

_e اتوقع .._

----------


## المتحير

e

----------


## khozam

والله الحين صارت اصعب

احترت بين e و b

انا اختار b

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ولله إحترت بين b // a



بـس أختار b

----------


## روحانيات

اختار a

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

حرف e

----------


## LUCKY

اتوقع انه حرف e

----------


## نور الباقر

راح اختار حرف الd

----------


## النور الالهي

حرف a

----------


## ابو طارق

*e*

----------


## شفايف وردية

d

----------


## المتحير

متى التصحيح

----------


## 7mammah

> متى التصحيح



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*سيتم ّ التصحيح غدا ً بإذن الله*

----------


## المتحير

الحيييييييييييين؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هذه المره أعزائي لم تصب مكان الكرة* 

*سوى إجابتين*

*نور الباقر*

*شفايف ورديه*


*وحظ أوفر للجميع المرات المقبلة*

*ولكن أين مكان الكرة ؟*

*الصـــوره الأصـــلـــيــة*







*إذن فهي الـــكــــرة " D "*

*تـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم لـلإجـابـات الـصـحـيـحـة*

*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه* 

*أختكم  أنين*

----------


## المتحير

خخخخخخخخخخخ

مكان غير متوقع


يلا نحارس والى انين تقيم للمجهود

----------


## 7mammah

> خخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> مكان غير متوقع
> 
> 
> يلا نحارس والى انين تقيم للمجهود



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ألف شكر أخي المتحير على التقييم ربي يسعدك* 
*وفعلا ً مكان الكرة غير متوقع ويمكن لو شفتوا اللاعب رقم أربعه ( 4 )*  
*كانوا عرفتوا مكانها لانه شكله * *كان يناظر فيها* 
*تحياتي لك ودمت بصحه وعافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

**

*كـــرة مــخــفــيــه جـــديــده*

*وهادي المره الإحتمالات أقل* 

*وإن شاء الله سهلة*

*ويارب أرجع أصحح وألاقي كل الإجابات صحيحه*

----------


## ابو طارق

الحمراء

----------


## المتحير

احمممممممممر

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..



أتووقع وأتمنى تكون ص ـح << الكره الزرقــاء ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني اقول الحمراء 
بس اختي مصره عالخضره

----------


## LUCKY

لا الكره هي الحمراء ارجو انك تشوفي الظل مع الكره و راح تطلع الحمراء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أعتذر كنت كتبت النتيجة وحصل خطأ* 

*وسأعيد كتابة النتيجة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والآن بعد تصحيح التصحيح أو تصحيح الخطأ*  
*لنرى الإجابات الصحيحه* 
*الوالد أبو طارق* 
*المتحير*  
*معلمه عفاف* 
**
** 
*إذن هي الـكـــرة الــحـــمـــراء* 
*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*  
*وسأتوقف عن هذه المسابقة مؤقتا ً*  
*ودمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*سيتم التقييم لاحقا ً عندما أتمكن من إعطاء تقييمات*

*وكذلك سأقيم أخي  lucky* 

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## قمر دنياي

بالانتظار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظارك وبشوق لما في جعبتك من مسابقات

----------


## المتحير

بانتظار الصورة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إستجابة لطلباتكم* 



*هادي كره مخفيه جديده*

*ويا حمرا  يا صفرا  يا زرقاء* 

*نشوف كرتنا المخفية بالصوره تحت*



*لا مش هادي طبعن* 

*ايوه هادي اللي تحت*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واو صعبه
يلا راح اختار الحمراء

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بخمن وبقول 
اممممممممم
الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حمراء

----------


## المتحير

ازرق

----------


## LUCKY

الاحمررررررررر

----------


## عنيده

*الحمراء ..*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الأزرق 

او الأحمر

ههه

ولله حترت

نتوكل على الله


أحـمر

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

ازرق

----------


## شوق المحبة

مرح ــبآ ..


نقوول الزرقـــــاء ،، وإن ش ــاء الله ص ـح !!

----------


## نبض الحياه

ازرق

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الحمراء

----------


## ابو طارق

*الصفراء*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*•*
*•*
*•* 
*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
*أحد عـ 11 ـشـر مشاركة*  
*والإجابات تنازعت حول الحمراء والزرقاء غالبا ً* 
*هناك فقط إجابة انفردت وابتعدت عن هذا التنازع* 
*فالوالد ابو طارق كما يبدو اتي بالأمس قرب منتصف الليل* 
*وأختار أن يبتعد بهدوء عن التنازع على الحمراء أو الزرقاء* 
*فلنرى من أصاب أهم اصحاب خيار الكرة الحمراء* 
*أم أصحاب خيار الكرة الزرقاء* 
*ام هو الوالد الذي فضل ان يبتعد بهدوء عن الجميع* 
*سأبدأ هذه المره بالصور التوضيحية* 
*&* 
*&*  
*&* 


 
*إذن فهي الـكـــرة الــحـــمـــراء* 

*والذين شاركوا وأجابو إجابة صحيحه أنا ملونتهم بالأحمر* 


*معلمه عفاف*  
*نوارة الدنيا* 
*المتحير* 
*lLUCKY* 
*عنيدة* 
*gumus* 
*{حلم شاعرة}* 
*شوقـ المحبة* 
*نبض الحياة* 
*الأمل الوردي* 
*الوالد ابو طارق* 
*وسأخبركم بشيء سأضيفه على هذه المسابقة* 
*فقد أوحت لي كلمات معلمه عفاف  التي كتبتها بالأمس وهي تجيب* 
*أوحت لي كلماتها " واو صعبه " بفكرة* 
*فأنا قررت وضع كل مره بالإضافة للصوره الإعتيادية للكرة المخفية* 
*سأضع صوره سأسميها الصوره الإستثنائية أو الخاصه* 
*وهذه ستكون صعبه بالنسبه للأولى* 
*وليس شرطا ً الإجابة عن الصوره الخاصه أو الإستثنائيه بالطبع* 
*ويمكن الإكتفاء بالإجابة على الصوره الإعتياديه فقط* 
*ولكن الصوره الخاصه كما هو إسمها كذلك التقييم لمن يصيب بالإجابة عليها* 
*سيكون خاصا ً عبارة عن ثــ 3 ــلاث تقييمات* 
*وأنا ارى ألا تتركوا المحاوله فيها فالمحاوله خير من عدمها* 
*الجميع الله يعطيكم العـــافـــيــه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*•
•
• 
»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««


**كــــرة مــخــفــيــة  ... أيــن هـــي ؟  ؟؟*




**

*وكما أخبرتكم بالرد السابق سأضع كرة مخفية إضافية لكنها أكثر صعوبه* 

*ومعلمه عفاف راح تشوف السابقات بالنسبة لهذه الكره الخاصه راح تشوفهن سهلات*

*ومثل ما خبرتكم مو شرط الإجابة على الكرة الإستثنائية الخاصه* 

*بالإمكان الإكتفاء بالإجابة على الفقرة الأساسية بالكرة المخفية الإعتيادية ...*

*لكن ... كما أيضا ً ذكرت ... من يصيب بالإجابة على الكرة الإستثنائية*

* الخاصه يحصل على ثـ 3 ـلاث  تقييمات*

*الــكــرة الإســـتــثــنــائــيــة الــخـــاصـــه*

----------


## المتحير

احمر

26

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السوداء 

4

بالعادة الحارس يروح في جهة والكورة في جهة ثانية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احترت بين السوده والزرقاء 
راح اقول الأسود

28

----------


## عنيده

*الحمراء ..*


*26*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

السوداء


9

----------


## المتحير

اسود 

4

زي ما قالت نوارة وشبك من هديك الجهة مبين عليها الكورة ضاربه

غيرت

----------


## ابن الكرار

الحمراء 

اما الكرة الاستثنائية متحير بين 1 و 29 

بس بختار 29 


بالتوفيق .....

----------


## النور الالهي

اسود
23

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

اسود 

9

----------


## ورده محمديه

_أسود_
_30_

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تـــســـ 9 ـــع مـــشـــاركـــات* 

*ولنبدأ بالصورة الأولى والتي هي فقرة ثابته* 

*عندنا مشاركتين  أصابتا مكان الكرة الصحيح ، بعد ان كانت ثـلاث مشاركات أصابت*

* مكان الكره لكن قام أحد المتسابقين بتغيير إجابته الصحيحه إلى أخرى غير صحيحه*

*فمن أصاب ... وما هو مكان الكرة الصحيح ؟ ؟؟*

**
**

*إذن فهي  الــكـــرة الــحــــمـــــراء*

*والذين أجابو صح أنا ملونتهم أسماءهم باللون الأحمر*

*المتحير*

*معلمه عـــفـــاف*

*نوارة الدنيا*

*عنيده*

*الأمل الوردي*

*ابن الكرار* 

*النور الإلهي*

*ابن محمد و علي*

*ورده محمديه* 


*أما الكرة الإستثنائيه فلم يصب أحد للأسف* 

*وهذه هي الصور التوضيحيه*


**
**

*إذن فـهـي الــكـــره رقـــم 3* 


*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا  معليش
فرصه ثانية لنا
ومبروك للفايزين

----------


## اللامع

مبرووك للفائزين

والجايات أكثر من الرايحات  :bigsmile:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*

*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة ... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟*
 
 

** 
*وكما أخبرتكم بالرد السابق سأضع كرة مخفية إضافية لكنها أكثر صعوبه*  

*ومثل ما خبرتكم مو شرط الإجابة على الكرة الإستثنائية الخاصه*  
*بالإمكان الإكتفاء بالإجابة على الفقرة الأساسية بالكرة المخفية الإعتيادية ...* 
*لكن ... كما أيضا ً ذكرت ... من يصيب بالإجابة على الكرة الإستثنائية* 
*الخاصه يحصل على ثـ 3 ـلاث  تقييمات* 
*الــكــرة الإســـتــثــنــائــيــة الــخـــاصـــه*

----------


## المتحير

2

12

----------


## الأمل الوردي

3


6

----------


## عنيده

*4*


*7*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

4

12

----------


## LUCKY

5


16

 و شكراً

----------


## ورده محمديه

_2_
_8_

----------


## شفايف وردية

5

8

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ســــ 7 ـبــ7ـــع مـــشـــاركـــات*  
*ولنبدأ بالصورة الأولى والتي هي فقرة ثابته*  
*عندنا مشاركتين أصابتا مكان الكرة الصحيح ،* 
*فمن أصاب ... وما هو مكان الكرة الصحيح ؟ ؟؟* 
**
** 
*إذن فهي الــكـــرة رقـــم 5* 
*والذين أجابو صح أنا ملونتهم أسماءهم باللون الأخضر* 
*المتحير*

*الأمل الوردي*

*عنيده* 
*معلمه عـــفـــاف*

*LUCKY*

*ورده محمديه*

*شفايف وردية* 


*أما الكرة الإستثنائيه فلم يصب أحد للأسف* 

*ولكن LUCKY إقترب كثيرا ً كثيرا ً*  
*وهذه هي الصور التوضيحيه* 

**
** 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــره رقـــم 15*  

*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا مبروك
اخوي لوكي
اختي شفايف 
والجايات افضل ان شاء الله

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*

*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة ... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 



*؟          ؟         ؟*


*يارب ماتكون صعبه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كنت باقول 3 
بس الحين باقول 4

----------


## 7mammah

> كنت باقول 3 
> بس الحين باقول 4





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*معلمتي  : (*

*فيش اتغيري رايش بأي وقت اتذكري*

----------


## المتحير

3

بس ما فيه كره استثنائيه

----------


## 7mammah

> 3
> 
> بس ما فيه كره استثنائيه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بالنسبه للكره الإستثنائيه* 
*حبيت هالمره ما احطها* 
*عشان تتشجعوا ومايصير في تخوف من احتمال الخطأ بالإجابه*

*بس نرجع لها المرات الجايه إن شاء الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راح افكر وبعدين انشوف

----------


## اللامع

أتوقع
3

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

2

----------


## ابو طارق

*((((2))))*

----------


## 7mammah

> *((((2))))*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*: (*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلااام عليكم :)

صااااااااار لي زماااااااااااااااااااان عن هذي المساااابقة .

مو كأنهم كوور واااجد .. !!

طيب اتوووقع انها .. رقم 6 ..

تحياتي .

----------


## 7mammah

> السلااام عليكم :)
> 
> صااااااااار لي زماااااااااااااااااااان عن هذي المساااابقة . 
> مو كأنهم كوور واااجد .. !! 
> طيب اتوووقع انها .. رقم 6 .. 
> 
> تحياتي .



 
*  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*: (*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*2*

----------


## 7mammah

> *2*




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*:(  : (  :(*

----------


## النور الالهي

اتوقع رقم 6

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

رجعت اغيـــر الاجااابة ..
اختــــــار رقــم 3 .

: )

----------


## شوق المحبة

مرح ــبآ ..


إح ــترت بين 1 وَ 5 !!!!


بس راح أخ ــتار واح ـــد 1 ..


أتمنى ص ـح !!

----------


## شفايف وردية

6

----------


## الأمل الوردي

1

----------


## ابو طارق

*(((((3)))))*

----------


## 7mammah

**


*احــدى عــ 11 ـشـــر  مـشـاركـه*

*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها* 


**


*الصور التوضيحيه*





*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقـــم 3*

*واللي اصابوا أنا حاطه بجنب أسمائهم كوره*


*معلمه عفاف*

*المتحير* 

*الـــلامـــع * 

*ابن محمد و علي*

*أميرة بإحساسي وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*ورده محمديه*

*النور الإلهي*

*شفايف وردية*

*شوق المحبه* 

*الوالد أبو طارق * 

**

*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفايزين
وحظ اوفر الينا
في المرات الجاية

----------


## المتحير

مبروك

----------


## اللامع

الله يبارك فيكم

ومبروك للفائزين
 وحظ أوفر للخاسرين 

*****
مشكورة أنين عــ المجهود وعــ التقييم
بانتظار الصورة القادمة

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*العفو أخويه الــلامـــع  * 

*ومبروكـ  لك التوفيق بالإجابة الصحيحه * 

*ولكل من اجاب جواب صحيح*

*وحظ أوفر لمن لم يحالفهم الحظ* 

*و إن شاء الله نحط صوره جديده*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*

*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««*

** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة ... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 
 
 *؟ ؟ ؟* 

*يــارب مــاتــكـــون صـــعـــبــه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

2

----------


## 7mammah

> 2



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*: (*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ما اعرف ليش حظي مو ذاك الزود في هالمسابقة 

خليني اغير لل 3

----------


## 7mammah

> ما اعرف ليش حظي مو ذاك الزود في هالمسابقة 
> 
> خليني اغير لل 3



 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هذه المسابقه بالذات ترفع الضغط عندي هههههه  بس دايما يطلبوها*

*دايما اتمناهم يجيبوها صح ونفسي ما اشوف اجابه خطأ* 

*وصحيح الحظ معاندك نواره هنا*

*لكن انتي  "  نمبر  ون "  في مسابقات  اخرى*


*وانا دايما انبههم انو يقدر المتسابق يغير اجابتوه باي وقت*  :rolleyes:  :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

1

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  بترفع  الضغط * 

*يلا  اختار  رقم* 


*(((((1)))))*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

رقم

2

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

2

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

11111111111111111

----------


## المتحير

2

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

بختار 1 

   والله وحشتني المسابقات

----------


## ابن الكرار

اختار رقم (((((3)))))

----------


## عنيده

*1*

----------


## 7mammah

** 

*تـســ 9 ـــع مـشـاركـــات* 
*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  

** 

*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقـــم 1* 
*واللي اصابوا أنا حاطه بجنب أسمائهم كوره*


*الوالد أبو طارق*  
 
*معلمه عفاف*  
*نوارة*  
*الورده الحالمه* 

*عـنـيـده*  
 
 
** 
*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش غناتي
وانت الله يعافيش 
على هيك مجهود مبذول

----------


## LUCKY

مبرووووك للفائزين و يالله ننتظر صوره جديده

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*lucky*

*الله يبارك فيك*

*و إن شاء الله  دحينه أحطللكم صوره جديده و كوره مخفية جديده*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*

*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««*

** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة ... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟*

*عودة للألـوان* 

 

 
 



 *هاااا ! فينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*

*؟ ؟ ؟*
**





 
*الــكــرة الإســـتــثــنــائــيــة الــخـــاصـــه*
*من يصيب بالإجابة على الكرة الإستثنائية* 
*الخاصه يحصل على ثـ 3 ـلاث  تقييمات*

*ومثل ما خبرتكم مو شرط الإجابة على الكرة الإستثنائية الخاصه*  
*بالإمكان الإكتفاء بالإجابة على الفقرة الأساسية بالكرة المخفية الإعتيادية ...* 
 

*إن شاء الله  مـو صـــعـــبــه*

----------


## المتحير

ازرق

3

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأولى احترت فيها بين الأبيض والأزرق 
الأقرب انو الأزرق 
وبالنسبة للأستثنائية كمان احترت بين 1 و 3 
راح اقول 1

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أبيض

4

----------


## LUCKY

ابيض 

4

و اللقطه الثانيه اتوقع انها في نهائي كاس العالم بين فرنسا و ايطاليا و كانت ركله الجزاء اللي نفذها زيدان

----------


## شفايف وردية

*الأزرق*

3

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ابيض


2

----------


## ابو طارق

*اختار* 

*الاول :::: الابيض* 

*الاستثنائية :::::: ((4))*

----------


## عنيده

_ابيض .._ 


_1_

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إن شاء الله أصحح بعد سويعات* 

*وهناك إجابات أثلجت الصدر* 

*سأترك مجالا ً*





> الأولى احترت فيها بين الأبيض والأزرق 
> الأقرب انو الأزرق 
> وبالنسبة للأستثنائية كمان احترت بين 1 و 3 
> راح اقول 1



 
: (

: (

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ازرق 
1

اخر كلام ان شاء الله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الصورة الأولى أظن إنها الكرة الصفراء* 
*والكرة الأسثنائية رقم 3*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

ابيض 

(4)

----------


## المتحير

ابيض                                                         3

----------


## اسير الهوى

الابيض

والكرة الاستثنائية 3

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* إثنى عـشـ 12 ـر  مـشـاركـــات* 
*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  

** 

*(( الفقرة الثابتة ))* 
*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة البيضاء* 

*(( 2 ))* 
*فقرة الكرة الإستثنائية* 
*أربع مشاركات اصابت مكان هذه الكرة* 
*الصور التوضيحيه* 

 
*إذن فهي الكرة رقم (( 4 ))* 

*واللي اصابوا مكان الكرة الثابة أنا حاطه بجنب أسمائهم كوره* 
*والذن أصابوا مكان الكرة في الفقرتين حاطه بجنب أسمائهم ايقونة باليسار* 
*المتحير  ---> أصبت مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة* 
*معلمه عفاف* 
*نوارة*  
*L U C K Y*  
*شفايف ورديه* 
*الأمل الوردي  ---> أصبتي مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة* 
*الوالد أبو طارق*  
*عنيده  ---> أصبتي مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة* 
*عيون لاتنام*  
*{حلم شاعرة}*  

*أسير الهوى  ---> أصبت مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة*

*قموره  ---> أصبتي مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة* 

*والذين لم يوفقوا في إصابة مكان الكرة*  
*لا بأس المرات الجايات كثررررر* 

*ملاحظة : لم ابدأ بعد في التقييم*  
*وسأبدأ التقييم لاحقا إن شاء الله* 



*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## قمر دنياي

أبيض 
3

----------


## قمر دنياي

يووووووووو 
جاوبت انين واني مادري 
يلا غيرها بخيرها

----------


## 7mammah

> يووووووووو 
> جاوبت انين واني مادري 
> يلا غيرها بخيرها



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اتركي اجابتش قموره*

*راح احتسبها لك*

*وراح اسوي تعديل  واضيف اسمك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية حبوبه 
بس فعلا اتعلقت بهاي المسابقة مع انو اني خايبة فيها 
صارت تجمعني مع اختي هون 
وتسأل جاوبت انين ولا لا 
واتحمس لمعرفة الأجابه والمحاوله في ايجاد المكان الصحيح للكره
يعطيش الله العافية حبيبتي 
بوركت جهودش الجباره

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أختي الحبيبه ومعلمتي الغاليه  الطيبة القلب عفاف* 

*يسلم لي قلبش الطيب امعلمه* 

*  الش تقييم محسوب للحماس ولحسن المشاركة* 

*وكذلك لشفايف وردية تقييم تشجيع لها* 

*الله يسعد قلبش الطيب معلمتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تم التقييم للجميع عن الإجابة الصحيحه للفقرة الثابتة الإعتيادية*

*وتبقى لي تقييم الفائزين بإصابة مكان الكرة الإستثنائية * 

*نوارة* 

*l u c k y*

*الوالد أبو طارق*

*{حلم شاعرة}*

*لكل منهم تبقى  تقييم × 3*

*تحياتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تم ّ التقييم بالكامل لأصحاب الإجابة الصحيحه* 

*الخاصه بالفقرة الإستثنائية × 3*

*الوالد ابو طارق*

*نوارة الدنيا*

*l u c k y*

*{حلم شاعرة}*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*

*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««*

** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة ... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟*
 
** 


 
   


 *هاااا ! فينها الكوره مختفيه ؟* 
*؟ ؟ ؟*


 

*إن شاء الله مـو صـــعـــبــه*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

رقم (3)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

رقم 3

----------


## 7mammah

> رقم 3



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*: (*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

444444444444444444444444

----------


## 7mammah

> 444444444444444444444444



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*: (*

----------


## ابو طارق

*((((2))))*

----------


## LUCKY

2

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فكرت و فكرت 

واخترت 4
كنت محتارة بين 3 و 4

----------


## ورده محمديه

2

----------


## قمر دنياي

رقم 4 
أن شاء الله صح

----------


## 7mammah

> فكرت و فكرت 
> 
> واخترت 4
> كنت محتارة بين 3 و 4



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*: (   : (*

----------


## المتحير

3

----------


## عنيده

*2*

----------


## صفآء الروح

3

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

راح اغير لل 2

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خلاص راح اقول 3

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

اغير اختار (2)

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* إحدى عـشـ 11 ـر مـشـاركـــه* 
*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  

** 


*الصور التوضيحيه* 



 
*إذن فهي الكرة رقم (( 2))* 

*واللي اصابوا مكان الكرة أنا حاطه بجنب أسمائهم كوره* 


*عيون لاتنام*  
*نوارة * 

*الوالد أبو طارق *  
*L U C K Y * 

*معلمه عفاف*

*ورده محمديه     * 

*قمر دنياي*

*المتحير*

*عنيده   * 

*نهــ إحساس ـضة* 

*{حلم شاعرة} *  


*والذين لم يوفقوا في إصابة مكان الكرة*  
*حظـ أوفر المرات المقبلة*  

*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفايزين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*

*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة ... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 

** 


 






*؟ ؟ ؟*

----------


## المتحير

3

----------


## عفاف الهدى

5

----------


## المتحير

بالتوفيق

----------


## المتحير

والكرة الاستثنائية؟

----------


## 7mammah

> والكرة الاستثنائية؟



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*فضلت هادي المرة انو ما احط كرة إستثنائية للتسهيل على المشاركين*

*ونعود لها المره القادمه إن شاء الله*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

3

----------


## LUCKY

بصراحه صعبه 


بس اتوقع انها رقم

 *4*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

2

----------


## 7mammah

> بصراحه صعبه 
> 
> 
> بس اتوقع انها رقم 
> *4*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*: (*

----------


## 7mammah

> 2



* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*:(*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

(3)

----------


## Hussain.T

شفت شي  وخلاني اختار الرقم 2

----------


## 7mammah

> شفت شي وخلاني اختار الرقم 2



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*طيب امكن الشيء هادا انته ما فهمت تفسيرو*

*بتمنى تراجع اجابتك شبل* 

*: (*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

نغير لل3

----------


## قمر دنياي

رقم 1

----------


## 7mammah

> رقم 1



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

----------


## عنيده

_اتوقع 3_

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* ثــتـســ 9 ــع مـشـاركـــات* 
*خمس منها أصابت وأربع للأسف لم تصب* 
*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  

** 



*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 

*إذن فهي الكرة رقم (( 3))* 

*واللي اصابوا مكان الكرة أنا حاطه بجنب أسمائهم كوره* 


*المتحير*  
*معلمه عفاف* 
*الأمل الوردي*  

*نوارة*  

*L U C K Y*  
*شبلـ الطفوفـ* 

*قمر دنياي* 

*{حلم شاعرة}*  

*عنيده*  

*والذين لم يوفقوا في إصابة مكان الكرة*  
*حظـ أوفر المرات المقبلة والجايات كثر كثر كثر* 

*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا رب ليش اني دوم اخسر في هاي المسابقه 
يلا معليش ما راح اخلي الخبز لخبازه 
راح اثابر الين اعرف اعجن العجين على الأقل 
يعطيش العافية انين على هيك مسابقات رائعه

----------


## 7mammah

> يا رب ليش اني دوم اخسر في هاي المسابقه 
> يلا معليش ما راح اخلي الخبز لخبازه 
> راح اثابر الين اعرف اعجن العجين على الأقل 
> يعطيش العافية انين على هيك مسابقات رائعه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هاهاه معلمتي الحبيبه* 

*ترى هالمسابقه تسبب لي ارتفاع ضغط جد * 

*وهي ماتعتمد الصراحه الا على التخمين يا تصيب وياش يا تخيب  هاهاها*

*حاولي معلمه المرات الجايه تقرأي الردود * 

*وراح بإذن الله ماتخطأي مكان الكوره* 

*ياكثر ما المح  خلال الردود* 

*بس إن شاء الله راح تتغلبي مع الوقت على الكوره المخفيه معلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*

*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة ... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 



 

  
*لأول إجابة صــائــبـــه تـقـيـيـمـــان* 
*بقية الإجابات الصحيحه تقييم* 


 *هاااا ! فينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*  
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 





*الــكــرة الإســـتــثــنــائــيــة الــخـــاصـــه*
*من يصيب بالإجابة على الكرة الإستثنائية* 
*الخاصه يحصل على ثـ 3 ـلاث  تقييمات* 
*ومثل ما خبرتكم مو شرط الإجابة على الكرة الإستثنائية الخاصه*  
*بالإمكان الإكتفاء بالإجابة على الفقرة الأساسية بالكرة المخفية الإعتيادية ...* 
 
 

*إن شاء الله مـو صـــعـــبــه*

----------


## النور الالهي

1
13
بس ان شاء الله يكون صح

----------


## عنيده

*2*


*9*

----------


## ورده محمديه

2
9

----------


## ام الشيخ

2
12

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
هذي أول مرة أشترك في هذي المسابقة 
وتخميني هو
1 
3
بالتوفيق للجميع ..
وتحياتي العطرة لك أنون ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

1
13
انشالله يكون صح

----------


## الأمل الوردي

1


12

----------


## LUCKY

مببروك للفائزين 

1

12

----------


## عفاف الهدى

2

12

----------


## اسير الهوى

1

5

موفقين جميعا

----------


## قمر دنياي

1 
13 
ضحكو علي شوي ههههه

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

1
6

----------


## المتحير

1
 13

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

2
6

----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذي أول مرة أشترك في هذي المسابقة 
> 
> يا هلا فيش همووووس وأنا بالذات أقول ليش لأول مره ادخل صفحة هالمسابقه وحاسه بالفرحه
> وتخميني هو
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كنت على وشك التصحيح بس اخلي لش فرصه وكذلك للغير* 

*ركزي أكثر*

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* أربــعــ 14 ـــة عـــشـــر مـشـاركـه ماشاء الله* 
*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  

** 

*(( الفقرة الثابتة ))* 
*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقم 2* 

*(( 2 ))* 
*فقرة الكرة الإستثنائية* 
*مشاركتين اصابتا مكان هذه الكرة* 
*الصور التوضيحيه* 

 
*إذن فهي الكرة رقم (( 9 ))* 

*واللي اصابوا مكان الكرة الثابة أنا حاطه بجنب أسمائهم كوره* 
*والذن أصابوا مكان الكرة في الفقرتين حاطه بجنب أسمائهم ايقونة باليسار*

*النور الإلهي* 
 
*عنيده* 
*ورده محمديه*

*أم الشيخ   ---> أصبتي مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة*

*همس الصمت*

*نهــ إحساس ـضة*

*الأمل الوردي* 
*L U C K*

*معلمه عـــفـــاف   ---> أصبتي مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة*

*أسير الهوى*

*قمر دنياي*

*ابن محمد وعلي*

*المتحير*

*{حلم شاعرة}   ---> أصبتي مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة* 

 
*  عنيده * 

*تقييم × 5*

*ألف تحيه لك ِ* 


*  ورده محمديه * 

*تقييم × 5*

*ألف تحيه لك ِ*


 

*وسأقوم بتقييم جميع الذين شاركوا*

* تعويضا ً عن تأخيري اليوم في التصحيح*

*إذن لجميع من شاركوا  مبروكـ*
 

*ملاحظة : لم ابدأ بعد في التقييم*  
*وسأبدأ التقييم بالغد إن شاء الله* 



*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله 
على الأقل اجابه صح 
مشكوره انون 
والله يعطيش الف عافية

----------


## 7mammah

> الحمد لله 
> على الأقل اجابه صح 
> مشكوره انون 
> والله يعطيش الف عافية



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والله فرحت لش معلمه  انش على الاقل جبتي وحده منهن صح* 

*وهادي هي البدايه في مشوارش للتغلب على الكره المخفيه إن شاء الله*

*كل إجابه صحيحه تفرحني*

*لكنها تبقى ... مسابقه * 

*أجمل تحيه معلمتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تم ّ التقييم بالكامل  للجميع*

*تبقى لي تقييم * 

*النور الإلهي*

*ابن محمد وعلي*

*لاحقا ً إن شاء الله*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## المتحير

بالانظار

----------


## اللامع

بانتظار الصورة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اهلين اخوي الــلامع  . . .*

*تامر أمر*

*إن شاء الله دحين أحطللكم كرة مخفيه جديده*


*خلال دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*

*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة ... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 




 


*لأول إجابة صــائــبـــه تـقـيـيـمـــان* 
*بقية الإجابات الصحيحه تقييم* 


 *هاااا ! فينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*  
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 





*الــكــرة الإســـتــثــنــائــيــة الــخـــاصـــه*
*من يصيب بالإجابة على الكرة الإستثنائية* 
*الخاصه يحصل على ثـ 3 ـلاث  تقييمات* 
*ومثل ما خبرتكم مو شرط الإجابة على الكرة الإستثنائية الخاصه*  
*بالإمكان الإكتفاء بالإجابة على الفقرة الأساسية بالكرة المخفية الإعتيادية ...* 
 
 

*إن شاء الله مـو صـــعـــبــه*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالك أنون الغلا ..؟؟
إن شاء الله طيبة ؟؟
ويالله راح أحاول أشارك معك هالمرة كمان ..
وبقول 
2
6
هذا الي جا في بالي ..
وإن شاء الله يكونوا صح ..
يعطيكِ العافية حبيبة قلبي ..
موفقة دااااااااااااااااااائماً ..
تحياتي العطرة لك غلا ..

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

2

7

----------


## أموله

اعتقد 3-7

----------


## LUCKY

5

7

----------


## 7mammah

> 5
> 
> 7



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


: (

: (

----------


## قمر دنياي

4
9

----------


## 7mammah

> 4
> 
> 
> 9



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*: ( * 


*:  (*

----------


## قمر دنياي

2
10
أن شاء الله صح

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

1

4

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

4 

 10 

  ان شاء الله ياربي صح

----------


## ام الشيخ

5

9

إنشا الله صح

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

هذي اول مرة اشارك فيها ^_~ 
4 
7

----------


## عنيده

_2_

_7_

----------


## صفآء الروح

*2*
*6*
وانشالله صح

----------


## اسيرة شوق

2 

أو


4

----------


## عنيده

_انا بغير الكره الاستثنائيه :_ 

_5_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

4

6

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بـــأنتظار الجواب الصحيح

----------


## شوق المحبة

مرح ــبآ ..


2

..

10


^_^

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

بغير الكره الاستنائية

 10

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

4
5

----------


## ورده محمديه

2
6

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*إن شاء الله أصحح هذه المسابقة بالغد* 

*مع التحيه*

----------


## حبيبي باسم

1

9

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* يالله صباح الله خير*

*أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله*

*آن الأوان للتصحيح*

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* سـبـ 7 ـعـة عـــشـــر مـشـاركـه ماشاء الله* 
*مدري إذا كنت حسبتهن صح أو لا*  
*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  
 
*هموووسه غناتي أصبتي مكان الكرة الثابتة ولك ِ تقييمين لأول إجابة صحيحه في الفقرة* 
*الثابته ، الكرة الإستثنائية لم تصيبيها للأسف الشديد* 
*{حلم شاعره} أصبتي مكان الكرة الثابته حلومه ولم تصيبي الكرة الإستثنائية* 
*أموله عزيزتي لم تصيبي مكان أي من الكرتين* 
*L U C K Y لم تصب مكان اي من الكرتين*  
*قموره أصبتي مكان الكرة بالفقرة الثابته* 
*نوارة الدنيا لم تصيبي مكان الكرة بالفقرة الثابته وأصبتي مكان الكرة الإستثنائية وتحصلين على ثـ 3 ـلاث تقييمات* 
*الورده الحالمه للأسف لم تصيبي مكان اي من الكرتين* 
*أم الشيخ عزيزتي للأسف لم تصيبي مكان اي من الكرتين* 
*زوران وعليك ِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته للأسف لم تصيبي مكان اي من الكرتين*  
*عنيده أصبتي مكان الكرة بالفقرة الثابته ولم تصيبي مكان الكرة الإستثنائية في كلتا المحاولتين* 
*نهــ إحساس ـضة أصبتي مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابته ولم تصيبيها في الفقرة الإستثنائية*  
*GUMUS عزيزتي أصبتي مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابته ولم تصيبيها في الفقرة الإستثنائية* 
*معلمتي عفاف لم تصيبي للأسف مكان اي من الكرتين* 
*شوقـ المحبه مراحب شواقه أصبتي مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة ولم تصيبيها في الفقرة الإستثنائية* 
*دمعة طفله يتيمه للأسف دموعه لم تصيبي مكان الكرة في أي من الفقرتين* 
*ورده محمديه أصبتي مكان الكره في الفقرة الثابته ولم تصيبيها للأسف في الفقرة*  
*الإستثنائية* 
*حبيبي باسم لم تصب مكان الكرة في أي من الفقرتين للأسف* 
*والآن مع الصور التوضيحيه* 

** 

*(( الفقرة الثابتة ))* 
*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقم 2* 

*(( 2 ))* 
*فقرة الكرة الإستثنائية* 

*الصور التوضيحيه* 

 
*إذن فهي الكرة رقم (( 4 ))* 






*وسأقوم بتقييم جميع الذين شاركوا* 
*تعويضا ً عن تأخيري في التصحيح* 
*إذن لجميع من شاركوا مبروكـ* 



*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه* 










> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف حالك أنون الغلا ..؟؟
> بخير غناتي هموووسه
> إن شاء الله طيبة ؟؟
> ...



*حي الله همووووسه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف مبروك للفايزين 
ويعطيش العافية حبيبتي انونه على الجهود المبذوله

----------


## 7mammah

> الف مبروك للفايزين 
> ويعطيش العافية حبيبتي انونه على الجهود المبذوله



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يبارك فيش معلمه

يسلمش ويعافيش ربي 

وتم ّ التقييم للجميع

مع التحيه

----------


## أموله

يسلمــوو وبنتظآر الجـــديد

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يسلمش عزيزتي أموله

وكنت أريد وضع صوره جديده لكن موقع الرفع به مشاكل من أكثر من نصف ساعه

تحياتي لك ِ

----------


## قمر دنياي

]¦[ الف مبروك للفائزين ]¦[

]¦[ وننتظر الصوره الجديده ]¦[
]¦[ تحيااتي ]¦[

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*

*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة ... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 




 



*لأول إجابة صــائــبـــه تـقـيـيـمـــان* 
*بقية الإجابات الصحيحه تقييم* 


 *هاااا ! فينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*  
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 





*الــكــرة الإســـتــثــنــائــيــة الــخـــاصـــه*
*من يصيب بالإجابة على الكرة الإستثنائية* 
*الخاصه يحصل على ثـ 3 ـلاث  تقييمات* 
*ومثل ما خبرتكم مو شرط الإجابة على الكرة الإستثنائية الخاصه*  
*بالإمكان الإكتفاء بالإجابة على الفقرة الأساسية بالكرة المخفية الإعتيادية ...* 
 
 

*يارب مو صعبه*

----------


## قمر دنياي

2
6 
ان شاء الله صح

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

5

10

----------


## 7mammah

> 5
> 
> 10



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*: (*


*: (*

----------


## ورده محمديه

3
4

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

3

6

----------


## عنيده

*2*


*6*

----------


## أموله

4-7

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

4
5

----------


## اسيرة شوق

3


eo


1


تـحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

3

6

----------


## صفآء الروح

اتوقع 
3
7

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

3
6

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






> 3
> 
> 
> eo
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> تـحياتي



 
*: (*

*: (*







> اتوقع 
> 
> 3
> 
> 7






: (

:(

----------


## اسيرة شوق

:)

:(


يالله بـإنتظار الإجابه

----------


## ام الشيخ

4
7

----------


## صفآء الروح

راح اغير اجابتي
واقول ها المرة
2
6
وانشالله صح

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* إثـنـى عــ 12 ـشـــر مـشـاركـه ماشاء الله* 

*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  
 
*قموره غناتي لم تصيبي مكان الكرة الثابتة ولكن أصبتي مكان** الكرة الإستثنائية ولك ِ ثـ 3 ـلاث تقييمات* 
*نوارة  لم تصيبي مكان أي الكرتين للأسف*

*ورده محمديه لم تصيبي مكان أي من الكرتين هذه المرة*

*زورانوعليك ِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أصبتي مكان الكرة الإستثنائية*

* ولك ِ ثـ 3 ـلاث تقييمات*

*عنيده أصبتي مكان الكرة الإستثنائية ولك ِ ثـ 3 ـلاث تقييمات* 
*أموله عزيزتي أصبتي  مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة*

*{حلم شاعره} عزيزتي أصبتي  مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة* 
* gumus عزيزتي لم تصيبي مكان الكرة في كلا الفقرتين* 
*أم الشيخ عزيزتي أصبتي  مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة* 

*معلمه عفاف أصبتي مكان الكرة بالفقرة الإستثنائية ولك ِ ثـ 3 ـلاث تقييمات* 
*نهــ إحساس ـضة أصبتي مكان الكرة في الفقرة الإستثنائية ولم تصيبيها في الفقرة* 

*الثابتة ولك ِ ثـ 3 ـلاث تقييمات* 
*دمعة طفله يتيمه أصبتي مكان الكرة الإستثنائية ولك ِ ثـ 3 ـلاث تقييمات* 
*أم الشيخ عزيزتي أصبتي  مكان الكرة في الفقرة الثابتة*
 
*والآن مع الصور التوضيحيه* 

** 

*(( الفقرة الثابتة ))* 
*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقم 4* 

*(( 2 ))* 
*فقرة الكرة الإستثنائية* 

*الصور التوضيحيه* 

 
*إذن فهي الكرة رقم (( 6 ))* 




*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*سأقوم بالتقييم لاحقا ً اليوم إن شاء الله* 

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## عنيده

مبرووك للفائزين .. 

و يعطيج العافيه اختي انين .. 

و كل عام و انتوا بالف خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله طلعت عندي وحده صح 
يلا مبروك للجميع 
ويسلموا انونه الحلوه

----------


## أموله

{{(( الفـــــ الفـــــــــــــ مبرووكـــــــــــــــ للي فآآآآآآآآآآآآآزوووووووووو )))}}} ×××××× 


والحمد لله اصبت مكان الكره الثابته 

بنتظآر المزززيد

----------


## 7mammah

> {{(( الفـــــ الفـــــــــــــ مبرووكـــــــــــــــ للي فآآآآآآآآآآآآآزوووووووووو )))}}} ×××××× 
> 
> 
> 
> والحمد لله اصبت مكان الكره الثابته  
> 
> بنتظآر المزززيد



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
فعلا ً أموله أنتي أصبتي مكان الكرة الثابته وكانت إجابتش أول إجابة صحيحه

 عن مكان الكرة الثابتة فأستحقيتي تقييمين لأول إجابة صحيحه عن مكان

 الكرة الثابته 
وأنتظروا المزيد

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ننتضر المزيييييييييييد

----------


## أموله

ننتضرررر الابدآع ....

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*

*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 




 



*لأول إجابة صــائــبـــه تـقـيـيـمـــان* 
*بقية الإجابات الصحيحه تقييم* 


 *هاااا ! فينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*  
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 

*يارب مو صعبه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اما 1 او 2 او 3

وراح اقول 
3

----------


## أموله

333333333333


موفقه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

2

----------


## ورده محمديه

خير الامور الوسط 
<2>

----------


## ام الشيخ

اتوقع رقم
2

----------


## عنيده

_2_

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اتوقع*
* 3* 
*انشالله صح*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وأنا أتوقع إنها ..
( 1 ) 
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

اني اتوقع 


انشاء الله  (3)

----------


## المتحير

3

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

اني اتوقع 2 ^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

2 لو 3 

راح اقول 2

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

3

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

أتوقع 
3

----------


## الأمل الوردي

2

----------


## بقآيا حنين

الصراحة الصورة محيرة شوي
بس راح أختار رقم *2*
أن شاء الله صح

تحياتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

رقم 
3

----------


## شوق المحبة

إن ش ـاء الله الكره رقم واح ــد

----------


## اسيرة شوق

كره رقم 3

----------


## نادِ عليًا

33333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## النور الالهي

راح اختار رقم 3

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





دحين صار نصحح 

ونشوف مين جابها صح

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* إحـدى وعشــ 21 ـرون مـشـاركـه ماشاء الله* 


*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  
 
*نوارة  للأسف لم تصيبي مكان الكرة هذه المره* 
*أموله  لم تصيبي مكان الكرة للأسف*

*دمعة طفله يتيمهأصبتي مكان الكرة وأنتي صاحبة اول إجابة صح ولك ِ تقييمان* 
*ورده محمديه أصبتي مكان الكرة* 

*أم الشيخ عزيزتي أصبتي مكان الكرة* 

*عنيده أصبتي مكان الكرة* 

*نهــ إحساس ـضة للأسف لم تصيبي مكان الكرة هذه المره*

*هموووس للأسف لم تصيبي مكان الكرة*

*الشيعية الأصيلة لم تصيبي مكان الكرة*

*المتحير للأسف لم تصب مكان الكرة* 
*زوران وعليك ِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أصبتي مكان الكرة* 

*معلمه عفاف أصبتي مكان الكرة*

*الوردة الحالمه للأسف لم تصيبي مكان الكرة*  

*{حلم شاعره} عزيزتي لم تصيبي مكان الكرة*

*الأمل الوردي أصبتي مكان الكرة*

*بقايا حنين برافو اصبتي مكان الكرة*

*قمر دنياي للأسف لم تصيبي مكان الكرة*

*شواقة للأسف لم تصيبي مكان الكرة*

*أسيرة شوق للاسف لم تصيبي مكان الكرة*

*أمير الذوق للأسف لم تصيب مكان الكرة*

*النور الإلهي لم تصيبي مكان الكرة للاسف* 
 
*ثــمــ 8 ــان مشاركات أصابت مكان الكره*

 
*والآن مع الصور التوضيحيه* 

** 

*(( الفقرة الثابتة ))* 
*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقم 2* 



*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك لي ولكل الفائزين 
وحظ اوفر للجميع 
ويسلموا انونه الحلوه على جهودش المباركه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

انتضر الصوره الجايهـ  ع احر من الجمررررررررررر لأنوو حلوه المسابقه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الالا وش فيكم وقفتوا

----------


## 7mammah

> يلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الالا وش فيكم وقفتوا



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عشوقه  ولا يهمش*

*انحط صوره ليش لا*

*جاري وضع الصوره*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

بسرعه

----------


## نادِ عليًا

بسرعه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*

*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 




 



*لأول إجابة صــائــبـــه تـقـيـيـمـــان* 
*بقية الإجابات الصحيحه تقييم* 


 *هاااا ! فينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*  
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 

*يارب مو صعبه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

4؟

----------


## نادِ عليًا

55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555  5555

----------


## Hussain.T

هلا

فجت عليي هالمسابقة 

الإجابة 5 أو 2

والأقرب 5

بس انا اختار 2ههه

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

6

----------


## ورده محمديه

2

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اتوقع*
* 6*

----------


## أموله

6 او 1

----------


## 7mammah

> هلا
> 
> فجت عليي هالمسابقة 
> 
> الإجابة 5 أو 2
> 
> والأقرب 5
> 
> بس انا اختار 2ههه
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*: (* 


*:  (*


*نفسي أعرف ايش يعني فجت* 

*ياريت تراجع الإجابه*

----------


## عنيده

*4*

----------


## Hussain.T

ههههه كتبت (فجت) بالغلط بس بقوول ويش معناتها

فجت= وحشتني

يعني هالمسابقة وحشتني

هههه

واجابتي خلوها 5 خلاص ما بغيرها حتى لو خطأ  :toung: 

تحياتي

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

اني اقول 2

2  وانشاء الله صح

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وأنا بقول
4 ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*((2))*

----------


## شوق المحبة

مرح ــبآ ..


أنا راح أغ ــامر وبقووول >> 6 ..


^_^ ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

4؟؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

6 أو 5

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

6

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

6

----------


## عفاف الهدى

4

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 


دحين صار نصحح  
ونشوف مين جابها صح

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* ســبــ 17 ـعــة عـــشـــر مـشـاركـه ماشاء الله* 


*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  

 
*هذه المره لن أسرد الأسماء فعدد الإجابات التي أصابت الكرة قليلة*

*خـــمـــ 5 ــس مشاركات أصابت مكان الكره*

*أول إجابة صحيحه جاءت من نوارة وتنال تقييمين*

*لكونها أول إجابة صحيحه*

*والإجابات الاخرى الصحيحه* 

*عنيده*

*همووووسه*

*قمر دنياي*

*معلمتي عفاف* 


*والآن مع الصور التوضيحيه* 

** 


*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقم 4* 



*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

صراحه ماتوقعت أبدااا


يعطيك العافيه

بــأنتظار الصورة الجديده

----------


## Hussain.T

ههه ابدا ما توقعتها

يسلمو ع الصوره الحلوه

وبانتظار الصوره القادمه

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اسورة*

*شبل*

*فعلا ً مكان الكوره غير شكل هالمره * 

*يلا خابت هالمره  اتصيب المرات الجايه*

*موفقين*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

حطوا صور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفايزين 
هالمره اني ما احترت لفت نظري اللاعب الي تحت 
هو يطالع الكوره الي باين انو شاتها
واللاعب الثاني يطالع تحت خايف انو يضرب اللاعب الي تحت 
ويروح وطي 
تحليل شخصي 
ويعطيكم الله العافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ماشاء الله  عليش معلمتي الحبيبه* 

*ويلا الحينه بعد انحط صوره وإن شاء الله اتصيب اوياش*

*تحياتي وحبي  معلمتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*

*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 




 



*لأول إجابة صــائــبـــه تـقـيـيـمـــان* 
*بقية الإجابات الصحيحه تقييم* 


 *هاااا ! فينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*  
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 

*يارب مو صعبه*

----------


## قمر دنياي

باشوف حظي وباقول 
1

----------


## اسير الهوى

*يمكن تكون رقم ثلاثة 3*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*3*

----------


## ابو طارق

((4))

----------


## عيون لاتنام

3

----------


## 7mammah

> 3






*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*:.^_^:.     :(*

*عيونها*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وأنا بقول 
( 1 ) 

بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

4 أو 1

تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*أهلين انون*
*اتوقع* 
*4*

----------


## 7mammah

> *أهلين انون*
> 
> *اتوقع* 
> 
> *4*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*: (*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بغير الجواب*
*واقول ها المرة*
*1*

----------


## عنيده

*1*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

3

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

اتوقع 3

ومشكورة انين على المجهود الرائع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هالمره بجد محيره 
يا انوا ضربها او لسه طاير يريد يضربها 
مع اني ارجح انوا لساتوا ما ضربها 
راح اقول 

4

----------


## اسيرة شوق

راح اغير وأقول

3 أو 1

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

3 مليون بالمئة 3

----------


## نادِ عليًا

1

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

1 

ههه

----------


## أموله

333333333333333

----------


## المتحير

1        
3

اختار 3

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 


دحين صار نصحح  
ونشوف مين جابها صح

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* ســتـ 16ـــة عـــشـــر مـشـاركـه ماشاء الله* 


*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  
 

*هذه المره لن أسرد الأسماء فعدد الإجابات التي أصابت الكرة قليلة* 
*سـبـ 7 ـع مشاركات أصابت مكان الكره* 
*أول إجابة صحيحه جاءت من قموره وتنال تقييمين* 
*لكونها أول إجابة صحيحه* 
*والإجابات الاخرى الصحيحه*  

*همووووسه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*نهــ إحساس ـضة* 

*عنيده*  
*اسيرة شوق* 

*عاشقة المستحيل* 

*أمير الذوق*  


*والآن مع الصور التوضيحيه* 

** 



*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقم 1* 



*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مبروك للفائزين* 

*وحظ اوفر في مسابقة قادمة*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

_مبروووووووووكـ لي وللفازين الا معـــــــــــي <<مستانسه ليش انه اول مره تشارك هنا وتطلع اجابتها صحيحه_

----------


## نادِ عليًا

الله يبارك فيكم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*
 
*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 




 



*لأول إجابة صــائــبـــه تـقـيـيـمـــان* 
*بقية الإجابات الصحيحه تقييم* 


 *هاااا ! وينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*  
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 

*يارب مو صعبه*

----------


## قمر دنياي

السلام عليكم انين 
4 أن شاء الله اجابه صحيحه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الكرة الرابعه ان شاء الله*
*تحياتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أتوقع 4

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا  اتوقع  الرقم* 


*((5))*

*وهي  توقعات*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وأنا كمان أتوقع 
رقم ( 4 ) ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اتوقع انه الكرة في رقم 4*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*انا أتوقع رقم ((2))*

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم و الرحمهــ

اتوقع 1

----------


## نبراس،،،

اتوقع رقم 4

----------


## عنيده

_وحشتني المسابقه .._ 

_4 اتوقع .._ 

_يسلموو .._

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* عـــ 10 ـــشـــ 10 ــــر مـشـاركـات* 


*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  
 


*ســــ 7 ـــبــع مشاركات أصابت مكان الكره* 
*أول إجابة صحيحه جاءت من قموره وتنال تقييمين* 
*لكونها أول إجابة صحيحه* 
*والإجابات الاخرى الصحيحه*

*شــذى الزهراء* 

*ابتسام السهم*  

*همووووسه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*نهــ إحساس ـضة وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*قمي ّ *  
*عنيده*  


*والآن مع الصور التوضيحيه* 

** 



*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقم 4* 



*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية 
اشتقنا للكور وسوالفها

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله يعافيكم معلمه* 

*وانتينه بعد وحشتينه واااايد*

*تحياتي معلمتي*

----------


## أموله

ننتظر الصوره القاأآيه

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

ننتظر الصوره الجديده

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*
 
*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 




 



*لأول إجابة صــائــبـــه تـقـيـيـمـــان* 
*بقية الإجابات الصحيحه تقييم* 


 *هاااا ! وينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*  
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 

*يارب مو صعبه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وحشتنا كتير هالمسابقه 
اتوقع 1 او 4 
بس راح اقول 4
ويعطيش العافيه خيو 
والله يوفقش واتنجحي بأعلى الدرجات

----------


## أموله

2222222

----------


## شوق المحبة

واح ـــد ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

4

----------


## ابو طارق

*اتوقع  رقم* 


*((2))*

----------


## looovely

*ســلااااااااااااام,,*
* كيفك انون,,*
* وحشني قسم المسابقات والتنافس الي فيه: ) * 
*عفر كل الأعضاء وحشوووووني*
*امممممممم اتوقع في الرقم واحد* 
*إن شاء الله يطلع صح*
* تح ـيـآآآآتووو*

----------


## fofe

رقم وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحد


ان شاااء الله صح

----------


## hope

*رقم أربعــــ 4 ــهـ ـ ـ ،،*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونة وكيف الأختبارات*
*اتوقع الكرة في رقم 4*
*انشاء الله صح*
*تقبلي تحياتي انونة*
*والله يوفقش يارب*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

22222

----------


## عنيده

السلام عليكم .. 

و حشتيني خيتو و حشتني المسابقه .. 

اتوقع 4

و ان شاء الله صح .. 

تحياتي ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

3 او 2

----------


## 7mammah

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسيرة شوق
					

3 او 2



*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أسوره بليز أختاريللك واحده منهن * 

*كنت على وشك التصحيح* 

*لكن رايحه أصحح بعد أن تختاري واحده من الأثنتين*

*و الله يعطيكي العافيه على المشاركه*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

واحـــــــــــــــــــــــــد

----------


## حكايا الشموع

اتوقع واااااااااااحد ..

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

وحشتني المسابقة ^^

اني اقول 2

----------


## علوكه

_رقم واحد_
_1_

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* ســـبــ 17 ــعـــة عـــ 17 ـــشـــ 17 ــــر مـشـاركـة* 


*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  
 



*للأســـف ولا مشاركه أصابت مكان الكرة*

*حتى المشاركه الوحيده التي ذكرت رقم مكان الكره لم تكن الإجابة مثالية لأنها أحتوت على إختيارين وهي إجابة أسيرة الشوق*

*أسوره لابد من تحديد إختيار واحد فقط* 

*حسبتها لك أسوره هذه المره*  




*والآن مع الصور التوضيحيه* 

** 



*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقم 3* 



*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*
 
*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟*

*رايحه أعوضكم بكرة سهلة إن شاء الله* 




 



*لأول إجابة صــائــبـــه تـقـيـيـمـــان* 
*بقية الإجابات الصحيحه تقييم* 


 *هاااا ! وينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*  
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 

*يارب مو صعبه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
*ع بركة الله اختار ...*
*الكرة الاولى ،،،*
*ان شاء الله..*
*دمتي بعين الله انون..*
*تحياتي/ شـذى*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

رقم 2

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

اني اتوقع 3

----------


## hope

*اتوقع رقم وآحـ1ـــد*

----------


## قمر دنياي

واحـــــ1ـــــــد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

1 او 3 
بس راح اقول 3

----------


## إبتسام السهم

______  1 ______

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

3

----------


## LUCKY

ممكن رقم 3 

يسلموااااااا

----------


## looovely

* ســلاااااام,,*
* اممممم شيء مُحير* 
* 3أو1* 
*بختار وااااحــد* 
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## عنيده

*1*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اعتقد ان مكان الكرة هو رقم 1*
*تقبلي تحياتي انونة*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## علوكه

_رقم 1_

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

وااااااااااااااااحد

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* أربــ 14 ــعـــة عـــ 14 ـــشـــ 14 ــــر مـشـاركـة* 


*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  
 



*تسـ 9 ـع مـشـاركـات أصـابـت مـكـان الـكـرة* 

* شذى الزهراء تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه*

*hope*

*قمر دنياي*

*إبتسام السهم*

*looovely*

*عنيده*

*نهــ إحساس ـضة*

*علوكه*

*{حلم شاعرة}* 

*والآن مع الصور التوضيحيه* 

** 



*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقم 1* 



*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفايزين 
وحظ اوفر الينا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*•*
*•*
*•*
 
*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 
*رايحه أعوضكم بكرة سهلة إن شاء الله* 




 



*لأول إجابة صــائــبـــه تـقـيـيـمـــان* 
*بقية الإجابات الصحيحه تقييم* 


 *هاااا ! وينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*  
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 

*يارب مو صعبه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ان شاءالله 2

----------


## إبتسام السهم

°° 1 °°

----------


## علوكه

_رقم 3_

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

3

----------


## hope

*رقـ3ـم*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

2

----------


## عفاف الهدى

2

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

3

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أغير إجابتي  :embarrest:  :amuse: 
°° 2 °°

----------


## ابو طارق

((3))

----------


## قمر دنياي

رقم اثــنـــــ2ـــــــين

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونة؟*
*اعتقد ان مكان الكرة رقم 2*
*انشاء الله صح*
*تقبلي تحياتي انونة*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عنيده

2

----------


## حكايا الشموع

اتوقع   2   :idea:

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 


** 

* ثــ 13 لا ثــ 13 ـــة عـــ 13 ـــشـــ 13 ــــر مـشـاركـة* 


*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  
 



*ســبــ 7 ـع مـشـاركـات أصـابـت مـكـان الـكـرة* 


*دمعة طفله يتيمه تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه* 
*معلمه عفاف* 
*أسيرة شوق* 

*عنيده* 
*إبتسام السهم*

*نهــ إحساس ـضة* 

*حكايا الشموع* 


*والآن مع الصور التوضيحيه* 

** 



*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقم 2* 



*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_

_’ينقل للقسم الرياضي_

_لملائمته أكثر هناك_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره حبيبتي على المسابقه الي اتعودنا عليها وحبيناها
والله قكرة النقل حلوه 
كنت ابي افترحها وسبقتوني :amuse:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*•*
*•*
*•*
 
*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 



 



*لأول إجابة صــائــبـــه تـقـيـيـمـــان* 
*بقية الإجابات الصحيحه تقييم* 


 *هاااا ! وينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*  
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 

*يارب مو صعبه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اعتقد ان مكان الكرة رقم 2*
*ان شاء الله صح*
*لك تحياتي انونة*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## قمر دنياي

انين 
كييف اني المفروض فائزه !
لان اني اخترت رقم 2 والجواب رقم 2 
في خطأ ولا اني الغلطانه

----------


## قمر دنياي

وجوابي الحين 
رقم 2

----------


## looovely

* ســلآآآآم,,* 
*يمكن الإجابة تحت كرة رقم 4 ويمكن تحت كرة 2*
*بس إني بختار4(خالف تعرف)>>عدال يالخطيييرة* 
* عساااك ع القووووه انووون*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

** 4 **

----------


## حكايا الشموع

اتوقع (( 2 ))

----------


## عفاف الهدى

2 لو 3
بس باقول 3

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ان شاءالله 3

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 

*كييفك يآعشل إن شآء الله تمآم /*

*المُسآبقهـ مرهـ كشخآآآت  ،،*

*تسلمي غلآتو ع الطرح ،*

*وإحم محتآآرهـ وش آختاار هههههههـ  ،،*

*اني محتارهـ بين 3 وو1* 

*يالله اختآر 3 ،،*

*يعطيش الف عافيه قميلهـ ،،*

*مآانحرم جديدك ،*

*مودتي*

*ملآمح كيوت*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*بغير اجابتي*
*ممممممم*
*مكان الكرة يمكن رقم 4*
*ان شاء الله صح*
*دمتي بخير انونة*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

رقم 3

----------


## LUCKY

رقم 2

اتمنى ان هذة المسابقه تبقى نشطه في القسم الرياضي 

يسلمواااااااا

----------


## دوري الأبطال

الرقم 2

----------


## اسيرة شوق

انوون عادي أغير

2

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

اقول واحد ^^

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 


دحين صار نصحح  

ونشوف مين جابها صح

----------


## 7mammah

> انين 
> كييف اني المفروض فائزه !
> لان اني اخترت رقم 2 والجواب رقم 2 
> في خطأ ولا اني الغلطانه



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صح كلامش قموره* 

*أنتي كنتي فائزه بالمره السابقه وتم التقييم لش المره السابقه*

*بس نسيت أسمش احطه مع الفايزين*

*ويمكنك التأكد من أن التقييم تم ّ  بالضغط على أيقونة التقييم لمشاركتش*

*وراح تشوفي أن تم ّ التقييم بالفعل*

*مشكوره  قموره على تنبيهي*

*تحياتي*

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_



** 

* أربــ 14  عــ 14 ـــة عـــ 14 ـــشـــ 14 ــــر مـشـاركـة* 


*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  
 



*ثـــ 3 ــلاث مـشـاركـات أصـابـت مـكـان الـكـرة* 


*Looovely تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه* 
 
*إبتسام السهم* 
*نهــ إحساس ـضة* 


*والآن مع الصور التوضيحيه* 

** 



*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقم 4* 




*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفايزين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين جماعه 
حبيت انشط هالمسابقه الي انطفت 
وراح احط اول صوره 
واتمنى المشاركه معاي
اي الكور هي الصحيحه ؟؟ :huh:

----------


## نبراس،،،

الحمراء

----------


## hope

الكوره الي باللون الأزرق

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أصفــــــــــرااااني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله حماس وكل متسابق اجانا باللون 
ننتظر بقية المتسابقيين 
وانشوووووف مين اصاب

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اتوقع الحمراء*

----------


## عنيده

الحمرااء ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خمس مشتركيين 
ولنرى من اصاب الكره




الفائز هو
[IMG]http://img171.**************/img171/230/wh846954853pkhp8bj1qg5.gif[/IMG]

قمي 
 حصل على 3 تقاييم للأجابه الأولى 
نهضة احساس تقييمين
عنيده تقييمين
وحظ اوفر ل
HOPE
اسيرة شوق
وسيحصلون ايضا على تقاييم تشجيعيه لمشاركتي هنا 

انتظرواااااا الوحه الجديده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تمت التقاييم 
وعليكم بالعافيه

----------


## hope

مرحباً

يعطيك الف عآفييييهـ عفآف 
ومشششكوره ع التقييمـ ,, 

ننتظر الصوره الجدييييدهـ ,, 
دمتي بخير

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكووره خييه 
وننتظر جدييدكم 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وصلت لوحتنا 
واتمنى اشوووف مشاركيين اكثر 

اين الكره؟؟؟ :huh:

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*الاحمر*

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

اللون الابيض ^^

ان شاء الله صح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أحمر

----------


## ورده محمديه

أحمر

----------


## الباسمي

كان هذا السأل سهل لاكن يمبل تفكير
وشكرا

----------


## الباسمي

الجواب الكرة الحمرا وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اتوقع الكرة البيضاء*
*ان شاء الله صح*

----------


## عنيده

البيضاااء ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

الحمراء وظلها باين

 :wink: لازم اخرب هههه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

البيضاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جاء وقت اعلان النتايج
9 اجابات ولنرى من اصاب 

اول مشاركه وتستحق التصفيق بجداره لأخونا


 امير العاشقين...اول اجابه صحيحه..3 تقاييم
ابتسام السهم 
ورده محمدية 
الباسمي ...مشترك جديد وبطل اصاب الكره المخفيه
اسير الهوى ... فضحنا بس ما عليه مشيناها اله

اقول ما يمرجلها الا رجالها
كل الشباب اجابوا صح هالمره  :huh: 
عيني عليهم بارده 
ووروده كمان شطوره معاهم
حظ اوفر لكل من 
موهبه
نهضة احساس
عنيده
دمعة طفلة يتيمة

----------


## Hussain.T

خلاصنا بطلنا لعب شباب جاكم الشبل

سيقلب المعركة الآن رأسا على عقب

<<<الأخ متأثر واجد

بانتظار الصوره الجديده

تحياتي

----------


## hope

خسساره راحت عليي 

ننتظر الصوره الجديده ,, 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تمت التقاييم بإذن الله 
ترقبوا اللوحه الجديده

----------


## Hussain.T

انا انتظر بفارغ الصبر

----------


## ورده محمديه

في الانتظااااااااااااااااار

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*يؤ عفر جبتها صح هههههههه* 

*اممم يالله خيتووو عفاف* 

*استنى الصورة* 

*عفر تسجع لما جاوب صح ههههههههه* 


*يعطيك العافيه الموضوع حلووو مره*

----------


## الرشيدان

في الانتظااااااااااااااااار

----------


## Hussain.T

عفاف الهدى

وينك ترى انا متحمس صحيح

طولتي الغياب 

اطالب بحقوقنا <<بقدم شكوى عليك في الشرطة وباوصل القضية للمحكمة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
اسفه 
خلونا بعيد عن المحاكم شباب 
باروح اجهز لوحه وباجي
انتظروني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا وصلت الصوره واعذرونا عالتأخير 
يلا نريد مشاركاتكم
هذه هي الصوره

----------


## Hussain.T

4

بانتظار التصحيح

----------


## الباسمي

في الصور الأولى الكرة الحمراء وفي الكرة الثانية الكرة الحمراء

----------


## عنيده

4 اتووقع ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اتوقع الكرة رقم 3*

----------


## نبراس،،،

الكره
4

----------


## Hussain.T

بعدني متحمس ابغي اعرف الاجابة الصحيحة

<<الله يخلي لي هالحماس

متشوق للتصحيح

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

5 متسابقين بس

يلا اصحح وامري على الله

الكره رقم 4 
وثلاث اجابات اصابت

اول اجابه صحيحه ..وجائت عن جداره
اجابة 
شبل الطفوف
العنيــــــــــــده 
القـــــــمي
ما قصرتوا 
بس اعذروني عالتقييم 
تعبانه حدي 
اول يوم دوام 
راح اقيمكم لاحقا 
والي يقدر يساعدنا بصوره لايبخل

----------


## Hussain.T

هلا خالتي

الله يساعدك

وصراحة هالأعضاء صايرين ناايمين

وطبعا اقدر اساعدكم بصورة

الساعة 9 يمكن احطها

يمكن حسب الدوام

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

دام شرشبيل<<ايه اللي يغلط عليي بيحصل اله كف 

 دخل بالمسابقة معناتها جاكم الصعب

البطل اللي يحل هالصوره




يلا تفاعلكم

----------


## نبراس،،،

ولللللل النااس يحطو 3 اختياراات او 4 
ونت حااط مليوون  ههههههه
بس يالله انا اتوقع
الكره الاحمراااء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امممم يمكن البيضاء

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

امممممم ..

الخضراء

----------


## عنيده

_الخضرا اتوقع .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني ويا القمي
وش فيك يا ولد اختي 
اصعب صوره في دار الدنيا جبتها

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

تحيرررررررررررر

بس يمكن البيضاء

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبااان

ههههههه :toung: 

علشان تقدروا قيمة عفاف الهدى مرة فانية  :wink: 

طبعا الجواب الحقيقي والصحيح

كان



= الأحمر

---

واللي جاوبوا اجابة صحيحة هم:

القمي

عفاف الهدى

فقط... :rolleyes: 

تم التقييم ... :amuse: 

الصورة هالمره عليي لو على عفاف؟؟

----------


## عنيده

_هالمره الصوره علي .._  

__ 



_بالتوووفيق .._

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اتوقع الكرة الحمراء*

----------


## نبراس،،،

الحمراااء

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

اني اقول الوردية

----------


## مضراوي

الحمراء

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*خالف تعرف...*

*البنفسجية*

----------


## عنيده

السلام عليكم .. 

اسمحوا لي بس النت دماار حده وما قاعد يحمل .. 

بحط الاجابات الصحيحه و بعدين بحط الصور صحيحه .. 


الكره هي ( الحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراا  ء ) ...


نهضه احساس ...

قمي .. 

مضراوي  .. 

صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح 


و مووهبهـــ

و ايلوول ..

ان شاء الله المره الجايه صح .. 



الله يعطيكم العافيه و سيتم التقيم للجميع .. 

بالتووفيق ..

----------


## عنيده

ما قاعد يقيم ..

بحاول بعيدين .. 

و شكراا ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام
اشكر الشبل والعنود على متابعة الموضوع
ويلا الصوره هالمره من عندي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الكرة رقم 4*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اول المتسابقيين وصولا

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*4*

----------


## ورده محمديه

4

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهـ

4

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يمكن 3

----------


## زهور الامل

هذه اول مشاركه لي في هالموضوع واتمنى تكون الاجابه صح 
حتى لو ماكانت الموهم هي تجربه 
اتوقع رقم 4

----------


## ألإمْبِرآطورة

اتوقع 5

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله 
ما شاء الله 
خمس اجابات صحيحه 
نهضة احساس
عاشقة المستحيل 
ورده محمديه 
موهبة 
زهور الأمل
الف الف مبروووووووووك

----------


## Hussain.T

دائما متأخر


يلا حظ اوفر اليي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حظ اوفر شبل 
وصلت انون ما ادري ننتظر صوره منها 
والا احد بحط النا صوره حلوه؟؟

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ننتظر* 

*آنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*•*
*•*
*•*
 
*»»أهـلا•°•ومرحباً•°•بـكم•°•جميعاً««* 
** 
*كــــرة مــخــفــيــة... أيــن هـــي ؟ ؟؟* 




 



*لأول إجابة صــائــبـــه تـقـيـيـمـــان* 
*بقية الإجابات الصحيحه تقييم* 


 *هاااا ! وينها الكوره مختفيه ؟*  
*؟ ؟ ؟* 

 

*يارب مو صعبه*

----------


## looovely

* ســـلاااااااموووون*
*آلـهـي كأنها صعبه لو لأن أرقام واجد* 
*يمكن 2أو 3 بس أقول 3*
* إن شاء لله* 
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يمكن 1
موفقه ياانين لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

6

----------


## أموله

6 ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

3

----------


## نبراس،،،

3

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*يمكن 3*
*تقبلي تحياتي انونة*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

3

----------


## @Abu Ali@

_احم احم احم احم احم_ 

_هلا بصراحة اشتقت الى هذه المسابقات_ 

_انا اتوقع  ررقم_ 
_3_

----------


## ورده محمديه

2

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مرحبآآ* 


*آتوقع ثلآثه* 

*سلام*

----------


## hope

*يمكن 2*

----------


## 7mammah

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_



** 

* إثـــ 12 ــنــتـــي  عـــ 12ـــشـــ 12 ــــر مـشـاركـة* 


*ولنرى من أصاب مكان الكرة من بينها*  
 



*ســـبــع مشاركات أصابت مكان الكرة الصحيح* 
*looovely  تقييمان لأول إجابة صحيحه*

*إبتسام السهم*

*نبراس* 

*نهوضه*

*عفاف الهدى*

*@Abu Ali@*

*عاشقة المستحييل* 







*والآن مع الصور التوضيحيه* 

** 



*الصور التوضيحيه* 


 
*إذن فـهـي الــكـــرة رقم 3* 




*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش الله الف عافيه

----------


## عنيده

_اشتقت الى المسابقه .._ 

_رااااجعه و بكل نشااااااط .._ 

_يالتوووفيق .._

----------


## عنيده

هلا خيتوو ما في كوووره هالاياام ؟؟؟

يعطيج العافيه خيتوو

موووفقه

----------


## أموله

ننتضر

----------


## الباسمي

نـــــــــــــــــــنتضر

----------


## حبيبي باسم

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا أتوقع 4

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر

----------


## thefactor

ننتظر

----------

